# Guerra Ucraina: piovono provocazioni ad Europa. E Macron: "Prepariamoci..."



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Piovono provocazioni sull'Europa da parte del governo russo, nella sera prima del secondo negoziato che avrà luogo domani mattina.
Sul tavolo un possibile cessate il fuoco, ma l'escalation non si ferma.

L'aereonautica militare svedere denuncia la violazione del proprio spazio aereo da parte di quattro caccia russi.
Il ministro della difesa Guerini si scaglia contro l'ambasciatrice russa:

"L'ambasciatrice russa ha inviato un'email a tutti i parlamentari italiani in commissione, con le minacce di Lavrov, prima della votazione sul supporto all'Ucraina
Un comportamento arrogante e inaccettabile."

E Macron parla ai francesi con un discorso in TV, preparandoli al peggio:

"I prossimi giorni di questa prova senza precedenti da decenni saranno ancora più duri.
Non dobbiamo ingannarci, quello che sta succedendo, questi avvenimenti non avranno soltanto conseguenze immediate per qualche settimana. Sono il segnale di un cambiamento epocale.
La guerra in Europa non appartiene più ai libri di storia. E' qui, sotto i nostri occhi.
Mentre parlo costantemente con Zelensky, ho deciso di rimanere in contatto, fin quando ci riesco e fin quando è necessario, anche con il presidente Putin per cercare instancabilmente di convincerlo a rinunciare alle armi e per prevenire il contagio e l'allargamento del conflitto fin quando è possibile."

Nel frattempo il New York Times rivela che la Cina sapeva dell'invasione, e ha chiesto espressamente a Putin di rimandarla dopo le olimpiadi.


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Piovono provocazioni sull'Europa da parte del governo russo, nella sera prima del secondo negoziato che avrà luogo domani mattina.
> Sul tavolo un possibile cessate il fuoco, ma l'escalation non si ferma.
> 
> L'aereonautica militare svedere denuncia la violazione del proprio spazio aereo da parte di quattro caccia russi.
> ...


Minacciare il CdM di un paese estero di ritorsioni è qualcosa che va fatto per "la difesa del proprio paese" vero?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Ditemi se devo aggiungere la storia dell'aereo rumeno, ma deve essere confermata ufficialmente la notizia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Piovono provocazioni sull'Europa da parte del governo russo, nella sera prima del secondo negoziato che avrà luogo domani mattina.
> Sul tavolo un possibile cessate il fuoco, ma l'escalation non si ferma.
> 
> L'aereonautica militare svedere denuncia la violazione del proprio spazio aereo da parte di quattro caccia russi.
> ...


Stasera la situazione è letteralmente crollata


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

KHERSON DIVENTA UFFICIALMENTE LA PRIMA GRANDE CITTA' A CADERE. IL SINDACO KOLYKHAEV HA PARLATO CON UN COMANDANTE RUSSO CHE PIANIFICA DI IMPOSTARE UN'AMMINISTRAZIONE MILITARE


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ditemi se devo aggiungere la storia dell'aereo rumeno, ma deve essere confermata ufficialmente la notizia.


L'aereo e l'elicottero di soccorso sono scomparsi, è confermato dai media rumeni. Non si sa ancora il motivo.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Piovono provocazioni sull'Europa da parte del governo russo, nella sera prima del secondo negoziato che avrà luogo domani mattina.
> Sul tavolo un possibile cessate il fuoco, ma l'escalation non si ferma.
> 
> L'aereonautica militare svedere denuncia la violazione del proprio spazio aereo da parte di quattro caccia russi.
> ...


Pazzesco alla fine molti filosofi classici ci hanno azzeccato alla grande, sarà forse che erano più abituati al sistema di anarchia totale . Siamo ormai in un far west o giugna direbbe Hobbes e Locke, la Russia di fatto si sente legittima di dire e fare quello che vuole perché protetta dalla bomba atomica. Forse non ci rendiamo conto della gravità del sistema che noi stiamo vivendo ora sulla nostra pelle. La bomba atomica ha di fatto rotto tutto l'equilbrio.. sapete cosa avrebbero fatto alla Russia 100 anni fa? Invasa e divisa e fatta a pezzi.. Ora non possono fare nulla se non incassare e stare muti altrimenti salta tutto il ban.

Che disastro ragazzi.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

@Divoratore Di Stelle 



Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Incasinatissima con l'occidente.
> Che poi torno a ripeterlo,il maggior pericolo non è neanche della russia,ma delle nazioni che stanno in silenzio e attendono il momento opportuno per agire...
> Per arrivare fino a questo punto,di sicuro non è una pensata esclusivamente russa.



Tralasciando la Cina, chi c'è di pericoloso? 

A memoria di interesse, Pakistan, Siria, Iran, i coreani grassi, poi? (Chiedo, non voglio sminuire, hanno tutte l'atomica)

Suppongo Argentina, Venezuela, il resto dell'est.. India e Brasile credo cerchino la neutralità più totale, Sud Africa?


----------



## GP7 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ditemi se devo aggiungere la storia dell'aereo rumeno, ma deve essere confermata ufficialmente la notizia.


Auguriamoci tu non debba farlo.. o non sarebbe sicuramente l'ultimo aggiornamento nefasto della serata.


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ditemi se devo aggiungere la storia dell'aereo rumeno, ma deve essere confermata ufficialmente la notizia.


Fosse vera sarebbe terribile.
Inoltre parlavano pure di un elicottero che veniva a soccorrere il pilota...e pure quello sarebbe sparito.
Fosse solo l'aereo si poteva sempre pensare ad un guasto.
Ma se pure l'elicottero si e schiantato allora c'è poco da cercare...


----------



## Baba (2 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Minacciare il CdM di un paese estero di ritorsioni è qualcosa che va fatto per "la difesa del proprio paese" vero?


supporto all’Ucraina vuol dire mandare armi in Ucraina o sbaglio? Nel caso fosse così non ci vedo niente di strano, non mi sarei aspettato una reazione più blanda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'aereo e l'elicottero di soccorso sono scomparsi, è confermato dai media rumeni. Non si sa ancora il motivo.



Speriamo sia colpa di Desmond che non ha premuto il pulsante della botola di Lost in tempo.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hanno l’atomica ma non hanno sistemi balistico intercontinentali


----------



## mabadi (2 Marzo 2022)

siamo abbastanza fregati. Se gli lasci prendere l'Ucraina e poi decidono di allagarsi visto che non sei intervenuto? onestamente la nostra sola speranza è il popolo Russo, ma ci spero poco. Non è neanche detto che sia solo colpa di Puttin, magari stanno i vari generali che spingono per detto tipo di azione.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stasera la situazione è letteralmente crollata



Putin continua ad attaccare - ignorando tutti - perché vuole arrivare alle trattative con una posizione molto forte.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

in Germania hanno tolto le quote societarie a un oligarca russo che aveva 1/3 di uno dei più grandi tour operator al mondo.
1,2 miliardi di euro

chissà se uno di questi fa ricorso e vince che succede...voglio vedere in quale contratto o legge si espropria la proprietà senza che una persona abbia fatto nulla di errato

modus operandi da Mugabe, ma anche quello aveva la giustificazione del colonialismo...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)




----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Minacciare il CdM di un paese estero di ritorsioni è qualcosa che va fatto per "la difesa del proprio paese" vero?


Colpa dei parlamentari italiani che non hanno dato retta alla mail dell' ambasciatrice russa.. 
Ci ha pure messo in guardia dalle conseguenze.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ditemi se devo aggiungere la storia dell'aereo rumeno, ma deve essere confermata ufficialmente la notizia.



Non ne parla nessuno, sarebbe la notizia del secolo


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Questo andrebbe censurato..


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> siamo abbastanza fregati. Se gli lasci prendere l'Ucraina e poi decidono di allagarsi visto che non sei intervenuto? onestamente la nostra sola speranza è il popolo Russo, ma ci spero poco. Non è neanche detto che sia solo colpa di Puttin, magari stanno i vari generali che spingono per detto tipo di azione.


Secondo la Bielorussia dopo l'Ucraina ci sarà l'invasione diretta della Moldova, senza nemmeno perdere tempo. Ma il Ministro della Difesa Russo l'ha detto al giorno uno del bombardamento dell'Ucraina, l'obbiettivo loro è quello di riprendere i territori della Russia del 18simo secolo:
-Ucraina, Finlandia, Moldova, Georgia (escludendo quelli che sono già loro alleati). 

Ora la Nato ha tre scelte:
-Consegnargli l'Ucraina e sperare che bluffano
-Cercarli di affossarli economicamente con sanzioni sperando in una rivoluzione interna
-Non fare nulla modello Germania Nazista prima dell'invasione della Polonia (annessione Austria, Cecoslovacchia)


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Dai fabri, Paragone


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'aereo e l'elicottero di soccorso sono scomparsi, è confermato dai media rumeni. Non si sa ancora il motivo.


Se è vero è impossibile che non si sappia il motivo dai. Non siamo ai tempi di Ustica, è tutto tracciato


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

Sinceramente, vista la situazione, non sarei sorpreso se la Cina entrasse nel conflitto e desse supporto economicamente all'economia russa, cioè mi sembra la cosa più naturale possibile.
Detto questo vedo un'UE imbarazzante, sanno solo fare chiacchiere e polemiche sterili, con classi politiche incapaci di vedere oltre il tweet e di decifrare le situazioni, anni di democrazia nulla e un'Ucraina salta così, con l'occidente che risponde togliendo i giocatori russi da Fifa o vessando gli sportivi colpevoli di essere russi, questa è la loro guerra, non le pistole, non le guerre.
Questa è una pistola, questa spara [cit.]


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

Nuove sanzioni della Casa Bianca per la Russia e ora anche la Bielorussia

le sanzioni colpiranno:

-l'import di tecnologie per la raffinazione del petrolio per la russia
.l'import di materiale ad alta tecnologia per la bielorussia
-le entità che suppurtano l'esercito russo e quello bielorusso

Vietati anche i voli russi nello spazio aereo USA


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se è vero è impossibile che non si sappia il motivo dai. Non siamo ai tempi di Ustica,* è tutto tracciato*



Solo quello che si vuole e fa comodo vedere.


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se è vero è impossibile che non si sappia il motivo dai. Non siamo ai tempi di Ustica, è tutto tracciato


Forse prima di dare una notizia del genere i media esteri aspettano l'ufficialità dal Ministro della Difesa Rumena. Non è una notizia da dare ai quattro venti... abbattere caccia e ed elicottero di soccorso rumeni significa guerra Nato-Russia al 100%


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia colpa di Desmond che non ha premuto il pulsante della botola di Lost in tempo.



Lo sto facendo vedere a mio padre ahahah

Ha visto le prime 4 stagioni in una settimana e mezza


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA: "ABBIAMO ANNULLATO IL TEST DEL NUOVO MISSILE INTERCONTINENTALE IN PROGRAMMA NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI, NON VOGLIAMO FARE NULLA CHE LA RUSSIA POSSA INTERPRETARE COME PROVOCAZIONE O CHE POSSA HSARE COME MEZZO PROPAGANDISTICO."*


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, vista la situazione, non sarei sorpreso se la Cina entrasse nel conflitto e desse supporto economicamente all'economia russa, cioè mi sembra la cosa più naturale possibile.
> Detto questo vedo un'UE imbarazzante, sanno solo fare chiacchiere e polemiche sterili, con classi politiche incapaci di vedere oltre il tweet e di decifrare le situazioni, anni di democrazia nulla e un'Ucraina salta così, con l'occidente che risponde togliendo i giocatori russi da Fifa o vessando gli sportivi colpevoli di essere russi, questa è la loro guerra, non le pistole, non le guerre.
> Questa è una pistola, questa spara [cit.]



Può entrare in guerra chi vuole, verrebbero arati tutti dalla Nato senza problemi immagino a livello macro, la supremazia è netta.

Il punto non è quello, ma le armi atomiche.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA: "ABBIAMO ANNULLATO IL TEST DEL NUOVO MISSILE INTERCONTINENTALE IN PROGRAMMA NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI, NON VOGLIAMO FARE NULLA CHE LA RUSSIA POSSA INTERPRETARE COME PROVOCAZIONE O CHE POSSA HSARE COME MEZZO PROPAGANDISTICO."*



Saggi

Putin ha il dito facile


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA: "ABBIAMO ANNULLATO IL TEST DEL NUOVO MISSILE INTERCONTINENTALE IN PROGRAMMA NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI, NON VOGLIAMO FARE NULLA CHE LA RUSSIA POSSA INTERPRETARE COME PROVOCAZIONE O CHE POSSA HSARE COME MEZZO PROPAGANDISTICO."*


Tranquillo.
Qualcuno dirà pure questa volta che hanno sbagliato e che stanno continuando a provocare.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tranquillo.
> Qualcuno dirà pure questa volta che hanno sbagliato e che stanno continuando a provocare.


in effetti hanno sbagliato, gia che c'erano glielo buttavano in testa


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Forse prima di dare una notizia del genere i media esteri aspettano l'ufficialità dal Ministro della Difesa Rumena. Non è una notizia da dare ai quattro venti... abbattere caccia e ed elicottero di soccorso rumeni significa guerra Nato-Russia al 100%



Meglio attenersi alle notizie ufficiali e possibilmente verificabili. Il resto è propaganda.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

ho letto che era una fake news aver colpito il luogo del massacro dell'Olocausto vicino Kiev
lo scrive un giornalista israeliano.

che roba, mezza giornata a parlare di ebrei su internet...ogni giorno da ambo le parti


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tranquillo.
> Qualcuno dirà pure questa volta che hanno sbagliato e che stanno continuando a provocare.



Che scemo sto Biden, aveva il missile pronto, pure la scusa e non l'ha usato1!1!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho letto che era una fake news aver colpito il luogo del massacro dell'Olocausto vicino Kiev
> lo scrive un giornalista israeliano.
> 
> che roba...ogni giorno da ambo le parti



E Repubblica ci ha fatto il titolone a caratteri cubitali per un giorno intero...


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Pare che il caccia rumeno sia scomparso.

L'elicottero è invece sicuramente caduto.

Male, se vero, ci sono pochi dubbi.


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Può entrare in guerra chi vuole, verrebbero arati tutti dalla Nato senza problemi immagino a livello macro, la supremazia è netta.
> 
> Il punto non è quello, ma le armi atomiche.


Il tuo discorso vale solo per quelle guerre ammazzabeduini combattute in paesi di beduini, la NATO in Russia non entra e la Russia la guerra non la perderà mai, a costo di tirare giù tutto.
La tua democrazia, oggi, manda armi all'Ucraina, fa una non guerra perché non può fare altro, perché la guerra in Europa significherebbe WWIII, la guerra in Libia, Afghanistan e simili invece sono guerre per fare delle guerre, cambia tanto, la NATO oggi ha potere 0, primo perché l'UE non è un'unione in certi settori, non ha niente in comune, nulla, e gli Usa prima di ficcarsi in una guerra in Europa che non potrebbero mai vincere (come non hanno vinto da nessuna parte) faranno in modo che l'Ucraina venga arata e aspetterà che il conflitto si allarghi da altre parti, diciamo Taiwan, il loro obbiettivo è la Cina, non la Russia, la Russia è un problema nostro, scatenato per favorire un po' gli Usa e un po' i parrucconi di Bruxelles, ma è una guerra rischiosa, contro una razza bianca, partner commerciale, fornitore importante di materie prime, questo porta le nostre classi politiche a fare figure di cacca che ben denotano anni di nulla e improvvisazione.
Il discorso di Paragone dice questo, l'UE non è un'unione e non può fare nessuna guerra, primo perché non ha un'intesa, un esercito, nulla, solo la moneta condivisa che ci dice che siamo un'organizzazione finanziaria che fa guerre con pacchetti di sanzioni e cerca di sciacallare dove può quando altri hanno finito di sterminare paesi dove poi la finanza si ficca, se ce la fa...


----------



## nik10jb (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pare che il caccia rumeno sia scomparso.
> 
> L'elicottero è invece sicuramente caduto.
> 
> Male, se vero, ci sono pochi dubbi.


Sarà sfortuna  gli incidenti capitano


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA: "ABBIAMO ANNULLATO IL TEST DEL NUOVO MISSILE INTERCONTINENTALE IN PROGRAMMA NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI, NON VOGLIAMO FARE NULLA CHE LA RUSSIA POSSA INTERPRETARE COME PROVOCAZIONE O CHE POSSA HSARE COME MEZZO PROPAGANDISTICO."*



Che buoni che sono. I missili intercontinentali da testare li hanno costruiti solo ieri per difendere la povera Ucraina?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pare che il caccia rumeno sia scomparso.
> 
> L'elicottero è invece sicuramente caduto.
> 
> Male, se vero, ci sono pochi dubbi.


Confermato dal ministero della difesa romeno. Non danno però alcuna spiegazione al riguardo per ora.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E Repubblica ci ha fatto il titolone a caratteri cubitali per un giorno intero...


vabbè...la cosa gravissima è che Zelensky ha fatto un videomessaggio specifico agli ebrei di tutto il mondo dicendo che i russi stanno uccidendo i loro defunti per la seconda volta dopo i nazisti (ovviamente ha omesso che ci fossero i collaborazionisti ucraini insieme all'epoca...)

invece missili sono andati da 300 m a 1 km più in là...


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pare che il caccia rumeno sia scomparso.
> 
> L'elicottero è invece sicuramente caduto.
> 
> Male, se vero, ci sono pochi dubbi.


ho letto un articolo in inglese, pare che ci siano 5 morti e sono confermati da Constantin Spanu ministro romeno, però le cause sono ignote. Ci sono anche immagini


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vabbè...la cosa gravissima è che *Zelensky *ha fatto un videomessaggio specifico agli ebrei di tutto il mondo dicendo che i russi stanno uccidendo i loro defunti per la seconda volta
> 
> poi i missili sono andati da 300 a 1 km più in là...



Zelensky cerca di tirare dentro tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho letto un articolo in inglese, pare che ci siano 5 morti e sono confermati da Constantin Spanu ministro romeno, però le cause sono ignote. Ci sono anche immagini



L' elicottero è andato a cercare il caccia scomparso... 2 su 2?

Speriamo un caso.


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Confermato dal ministero della difesa romeno. Non danno però alcuna spiegazione al riguardo per ora.


Non vogliono dire che è stato abbattuto dai russi se no è un casino. Come l'aereo spia USA che fu "colpito da anatre" quando stava facendo le foto delle postazioni militari URSS durante la crisi di Cuba, per volere presidenziale altrimenti avrebbe dovuto dare l'ordine di invasione dell'Isola, cosa che i militari volevano ma Kennedy no.


----------



## GP7 (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' elicottero è andato a cercare il caccia scomparso... 2 su 2?
> 
> Speriamo un caso.


Il triangolo delle Bermuda del Mar Nero. Si fa per ridere ma è grigia..


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' elicottero è andato a cercare il caccia scomparso... 2 su 2?
> 
> Speriamo un caso.


Impossibile che sia un caso.
Fosse solo il vaccino potevamo sperarlo.
Ma pure l'elicottero... Non ci credo nemmeno se me lo dice il governo di Bucarest.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non vogliono dire che è stato abbattuto dai russi se no è un casino. Come l'aereo spia USA che fu "colpito da anatre" quando stava facendo le foto delle postazioni militari URSS durante la crisi di Cuba, per volere presidenziale altrimenti avrebbe dovuto dare l'ordine di invasione dell'Isola, cosa che i militari volevano ma Kennedy no.



Dopo 40 anni noi non sappiamo ancora chi ha abbattuto l'aereo su Ustica.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ne parla nessuno, sarebbe la notizia del secolo


Cosa sarebbe successo?
Vi leggo solo ora..
Ho avuto tanto lavoro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

*L'aereo di soccorso dovrebbe essere caduto per condizioni meteo avverse.*


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa sarebbe successo?
> Vi leggo solo ora..
> Ho avuto tanto lavoro.



Un caccia rumeno è scomparso dai radar, un elicottero è andato e cercarlo ed è caduto.

Ma forse è un falso allarme


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' elicottero è andato a cercare il caccia scomparso... 2 su 2?
> 
> Speriamo un caso.


forse sono scollegati, a quanto ho capito hanno ritrovato l'elicottero coi 5 morti a 11km dall'aeroporto , il caccia è scomparso dai radar non credo lo abbiano trovato. L'articolo parla anche di possibili condizioni metereologiche avverse

Speriamo.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'aereo di soccorso dovrebbe essere caduto per condizioni meteo avverse.*



Sono giorni in effetti che "tira una brutta aria"..


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'aereo di soccorso dovrebbe essere caduto per condizioni meteo avverse.*



Meglio così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio così.


Ancora non si sa perché è scomparso il caccia però.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vabbè...la cosa gravissima è che Zelensky ha fatto un videomessaggio specifico agli ebrei di tutto il mondo dicendo che i russi stanno uccidendo i loro defunti per la seconda volta dopo i nazisti (ovviamente ha omesso che ci fossero i collaborazionisti ucraini insieme all'epoca...)
> 
> invece missili sono andati da 300 m a 1 km più in là...


 Che bugiardi Zelenksy, meglio gli onesti russi allora.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora non si sa perché è scomparso il caccia però.



In questo momento *è meglio per tutti* che sia scomparso per avverse condizioni meteo.


----------



## Castolo79 (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo 40 anni noi non sappiamo ancora chi ha abbattuto l'aereo su Ustica.


Forse un ufo...non è una fesseria,poche ore prima nella zona di Ustica ci sono stati avvistamenti di oggetti non identificati,ci sono documenti ufficiali e prove...poi al momento dell' incidente il pilota dice la frase:"cosa è quello..." Poi l'esplosione.queste cose i tg non te le diranno mai...


----------



## Milo (2 Marzo 2022)

Ma in che zona era il caccia e l’elicottero? Zona rumena?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che bugiardi Zelenksy, meglio gli onesti russi allora.



Con questa ulteriore uscita si è dimostrato praticamente tale e quale.
2 schieramenti uno più bugiardo dell'altro.

Ora per confermare qualsiasi notizia proveniente dal comico (o dal suo staff) bisognerà fare 100 controlli


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma in che zona era il caccia e l’elicottero? Zona rumena?


Il caccia é scomparso sul Mar Nero, l'elicottero è caduto pochi chilometri dopo l'aeroporto di partenza a causa delle condizioni meteo.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Castolo79 ha scritto:


> Forse un ufo...non è una fesseria,poche ore prima nella zona di Ustica ci sono stati avvistamenti di oggetti non identificati,ci sono documenti ufficiali e prove...poi al momento dell' incidente il pilota dice la frase:"cosa è quello..." Poi l'esplosione.queste cose i tg non te le diranno mai...



Grazie, questa storia non la conoscevo. Sta di fatto che non si conoscono (né forse si sono veramente cercate) le cause ufficiali.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In questo momento *è meglio per tutti* che sia scomparso per avverse condizioni meteo.



Tranne che per il povero Cristo che lo guidava e per la famiglia che non saprà mai realmente come sia morto il proprio caro. 

Forse è meglio ora, nel breve periodo, ma se dopo il caccia scomparirà una crociera? Una nave mercantile e via dicendo? Siamo sicuro che stare zittin, subire, sia la cosa migliore?
I Russi stanno esagerando.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Piovono provocazioni sull'Europa da parte del governo russo, nella sera prima del secondo negoziato che avrà luogo domani mattina.
> Sul tavolo un possibile cessate il fuoco, ma l'escalation non si ferma.
> 
> L'aereonautica militare svedere denuncia la violazione del proprio spazio aereo da parte di quattro caccia russi.
> ...



E dopo il Covid, questi delinquenti (tutti quanti, nessun escluso) hanno deciso che deve scoppiare anche la terza guerra mondiale. 

Speriamo possa accadere qualcosa, l'imponderabile, che ribalti la situazione. Sperare nella morte di Putin ad oggi è quasi impossibile. Ma in quella del pupazzo...


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma in che zona era il caccia e l’elicottero? Zona rumena?


ma l'elicottero credo in territorio rumeno Gura Dobrogei a 11 km dall'aeroporto. il Caccia non lo so


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che bugiardi Zelenksy, meglio gli onesti russi allora.


no, sarebbe meglio non raccontare falsità per attirare la gente lontana che non può verificare


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tranne che per il povero Cristo che lo guidava e per la famiglia che non saprà mai realmente come sia morto il proprio caro.
> 
> Forse è meglio ora, nel breve periodo, ma se dopo il caccia scomparirà una crociera? Una nave mercantile e via dicendo? Siamo sicuro che stare zittin, subire, sia la cosa migliore?
> I Russi stanno esagerando.



Fino ad adesso ci sono stati fin troppi morti e orrende devastazioni. Bisogna fermare la guerra prima che sia troppo tardi per tutti.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> no, sarebbe meglio non raccontare falsità


Certamente, quindi uno che si ritrova assediato da ogni angolo non ha il
Diritto di fare tutto il possibile per cercare sempre più alleati? Anche raccontare baggianate (ammesso che lo siano)?
è assurdo quello che stai dicendo


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tranne che per il povero Cristo che lo guidava e per la famiglia che non saprà mai realmente come sia morto il proprio caro.
> 
> Forse è meglio ora, nel breve periodo, ma se dopo il caccia scomparirà una crociera? Una nave mercantile e via dicendo? Siamo sicuro che stare zittin, subire, sia la cosa migliore?
> I Russi stanno esagerando.


Se è per questo i russi hanno già colpito due mercantili nel mar nero, uno moldavo ed uno giapponese.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fino ad adesso ci sono stati fin troppi morti e orrende devastazioni. Bisogna fermare la guerra prima che sia troppo tardi per tutti.



Concordo con te, ovviamente. Però sai, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e purtroppo Putin mi sembra che sente e vede solo guerra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E dopo il Covid, questi delinquenti (tutti quanti, nessun escluso) hanno deciso che deve scoppiare anche la terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> Speriamo possa accadere qualcosa, l'imponderabile, che ribalti la situazione. Sperare nella morte di Putin ad oggi è quasi impossibile. Ma in quella del pupazzo...


Se muore Zelensky non cambia assolutamente nulla, basta analizzare un minimo la situazione per capirlo.
Anzi probabilmente ne fai anche un martire in modo da rendere ancora più fanatica la resistenza ucraina. 

L'unica speranza è la caduta di Putin o una pace di compromesso che salvi capra e cavoli, io in quest'ultima opzione ci spero ancora.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certamente, quindi uno che si ritrova assediato da ogni angolo non ha il
> Diritto di fare tutto il possibile per cercare sempre più alleati? Anche raccontare baggianate (ammesso che lo siano)?
> è assurdo quello che stai dicendo


la realtà è già abbastanza tragica, non è necessario inventare qualcosa di peggio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se è per questo i russi hanno già colpito due mercantili nel mar nero, uno moldavo ed uno giapponese.



Penso che questo commento racchiuda tutta la situazione e che descriva ciò che accadrà da qui ad una settimana al massimo, sarebbe a dire: Si scatenerà la terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la realtà è già abbastanza tragica, non è necessario inventare qualcosa di peggio


Ma figurati. Lui fa bene ad inventarsi qualsisia cosa possibile per scacciare i russi dal suo paese e demoralizzarli. La guerra è anche e sopratutto questa e l’ha iniziata la
Russia.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Penso che questo commento racchiuda tutta la situazione e che descriva ciò che accadrà da qui ad una settimana al massimo, sarebbe a dire: Si scatenerà la terza guerra mondiale.


Ma già è iniziata per come la vedo io


----------



## Simo98 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA: "ABBIAMO ANNULLATO IL TEST DEL NUOVO MISSILE INTERCONTINENTALE IN PROGRAMMA NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI, NON VOGLIAMO FARE NULLA CHE LA RUSSIA POSSA INTERPRETARE COME PROVOCAZIONE O CHE POSSA HSARE COME MEZZO PROPAGANDISTICO."*



Mi sembra una dichiarazione del tipo: "guardate russi noi abbiamo un missile intercontinentale che potrebbe polverizzare Mosca, ma non lo testiamo per non provocarvi. Sappiate però che ce l'abbiamo più lungo di voi"


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se muore Zelensky non cambia assolutamente nulla, basta analizzare un minimo la situazione per capirlo.
> Anzi probabilmente ne fai anche un martire in modo da rendere ancora più fanatica la resistenza ucraina.
> 
> L'unica speranza è la caduta di Putin o una pace di compromesso che salvi capra e cavoli, io in quest'ultima opzione ci spero ancora.



Il martire. Alla faccia dei martiri...

Se lo fanno fuori, per me, le cose cambiano.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una dichiarazione del tipo: "guardate russi noi abbiamo un missile intercontinentale che potrebbe polverizzare Mosca, ma non lo testiamo per non provocarvi. Sappiate però che ce l'abbiamo più lungo di voi"


e hanno fatto bene a ricordarlo

è l'unica reale possibilità che non accada nulla


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, ovviamente. Però sai, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e purtroppo Putin mi sembra che sente e vede solo guerra.



Per me ora bisogna sventare ad ogni costo una guerra mondiale che sarebbe la fine per tutti. 
Putin vuole qualcosa e se la prenderà senza pietà. Magari da vivo poi puoi sempre riprendertela.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

La terza guerra mondiale per sto soggetto. Mamma mia.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il martire. Alla faccia dei martiri...
> 
> Se lo fanno fuori, per me, le cose cambiano.


Anche per me cambiano, gli ucraini sarebbero ancora più determinati


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me ora bisogna sventare ad ogni costo una guerra mondiale che sarebbe la fine per tutti.
> Putin vuole qualcosa e se la prenderà senza pietà. Magari da vivo poi puoi sempre riprendertela.


E come te la riprendi se quelli che te l'hanno presa sotto il naso hanno la bomba atomica?
Non e che tra 2 anni la Russia deciderà di abbandonare le armi nucleari.
Abbandonare oggi sarebbe una resa anche per il futuro.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Anche per me cambiano, gli ucraini sarebbero ancora più determinati



Mah, se i russi prendono l'Ucraina e ci mettono un loro fantoccio hanno raggiunto l' obbiettivo ed è possibile che la cosa resti fra loro.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il martire. Alla faccia dei martiri...
> 
> Se lo fanno fuori, per me, le cose cambiano.


Se lo fanno fuori, va a finire che gli USA dichiareranno guerra alla Russia. Siamo gestiti da pazzi, è questo il problema. La cosa migliore è che si risolva tutto con la diplomazia, senza lasciare morti e quindi senza possibilità di vendette.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

che poi il fatto della soffiata dei servizi segreti russi a quelli ucraini per salvare dall'attentato Zelensky non è stato per niente approfondito.
mettiamo sia vero, questo non si potrà mai sapere essendo tutto segreto come da nome, cosa significa ?
che i servizi segreti non condividono le azioni di Putin o fa comodo avere questa persona in Ucraina perchè un altro avrebbe già firmato un accordo ponendo fine alla guerra senza che la Russia possa avere più territori ?
è una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare molto

Putin e altri falchi ora possono giustificare i danni solo vincendo, prendere solo Crimea e Donbass indipendente sarebbe lo stesso prima della guerra quindi insufficiente


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il martire. Alla faccia dei martiri...
> 
> Se lo fanno fuori, per me, le cose cambiano.


Tutti parlano di Putin ma se salta questo viene a mancare il fantoccio che fa il filo al mondo occidentale e che nel frattempo si è creato il personaggio, a quel punto terra di nessuno e stop alle armi in Ucraina, finché lui vive c'è guerra, poi sarà resa, finché lui farà l'eroe il suo popolo perirà e subirà.
La guerra per certi versi è tenuta in piedi a colpi di tweet, è tenuta in piedi dai paesi europei che mandano armi e dall'eroe che non si arrende, eroe che ringrazia i paesi occidentali e chiede aiuti mentre i media intanto mangiano...


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Anche per me cambiano, gli ucraini sarebbero ancora più determinati


Lo spero.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La terza guerra mondiale per sto soggetto. Mamma mia.


Non ci sarà alcuna guerra mondiale.
Fa bene a resistere. È nel giusto.
Il colpevole è Putin. Non Zelensky


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se lo fanno fuori, va a finire che gli USA dichiareranno guerra alla Russia. Siamo gestiti da pazzi, è questo il problema. La cosa migliore è che si risolva tutto con la diplomazia, senza lasciare morti e quindi senza possibilità di vendette.


Senza dimenticare che l'UE ha speso soldi per la causa e se l'Ucraina perde, come giustificheranno la cosa? Siamo nei guai...


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, se i russi prendono l'Ucraina e ci mettono un loro fantoccio hanno raggiunto l' obbiettivo ed è possibile che la cosa resti fra loro.



E non ci vuole tanto a capirlo. Ci mettono quello che c'era prima del mezzo golpe, ovvero un presidente filo russo. E tanti saluti.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E come te la riprendi se quelli che te l'hanno presa sotto il naso hanno la bomba atomica?
> Non e che tra 2 anni la Russia deciderà di abbandonare le armi nucleari.
> *Abbandonare oggi sarebbe una resa anche per il futuro.*



Se continuiamo così credo che non ci sarà un futuro di cui preoccuparsi.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La terza guerra mondiale per sto soggetto. Mamma mia.


Putin è quello che è ma quando parlava di ubriaconi forse non aveva tutti i torti.


----------



## diavolo (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me ora bisogna sventare ad ogni costo una guerra mondiale che sarebbe la fine per tutti.
> Putin vuole qualcosa e se la prenderà senza pietà. Magari da vivo poi puoi sempre riprendertela.


Non è che se muore Putin le testate nucleari spariscono.Non bisogna dare adito ai russi che poichè hanno il nucleare possono fare quello che vogliono Oggi si prendono l'Ucraina e domani non si sa.Le bombe ce le ha pure l'occidente e immagino che i russi vogliano campare quanto lo vogliamo noi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certamente, quindi uno che si ritrova assediato da ogni angolo non ha il
> *Diritto di fare tutto il possibile per cercare sempre più alleati? Anche raccontare baggianate* (ammesso che lo siano)?
> è assurdo quello che stai dicendo



Messaggio assurdo questo,dai.
Questo con i suoi tweet sta portando il mondo alla 3° guerra mondiale (che significherebbe fare milioni,su milioni,su milioni di morti).
Anche perchè poi le testate giornalistiche vanno subito a riportare il tutto senza neanche perdere tempo a verificare,e si genera qualcosa di moooolto pericoloso,un mostro giornalistico (e noi in Italia già abbiamo problemi a riportare le cose in una certa maniera.....)

Se le altre nazioni hanno convenuto di non intervenire militarmente nonostante l'aggressione subita,allora basta così,è anche inutile inventare le peggio cose.
Anche perchè ora con questa sua uscita,qualunque altra cosa dirà,da ora in poi sarà passata sotto la lente di ingrandimento e verificata 10-20 volte,come già succede con le altre notizie in arrivo dalla russia.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Putin è quello che è ma quando parlava di ubriaconi forse non aveva tutti i torti.



Quello che sta facendo Putin non trova giustificazione. Ma dal 2014 in Ucraina sono stati trucidati migliaia di russi. Girano anche video di crocifissioni di gente viva (non se se siano veri al 100%). Diciamo che in situazioni del genere la colpa non è mai totalmente di un solo soggetto.

Comunque, si ammazzassero tutti tra di loro. L'importante è che non scoppi una guerra devastante per tutti noi.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà alcuna guerra mondiale.
> Fa bene a resistere. È nel giusto.
> Il colpevole è Putin. Non Zelensky


Vorrei ricordare una cosa, Putin non ha video dove suona il piano con la verga, ma questo è al fronte mentre Putin, con tutto il
Suo machismo, sarà in un bunker in piena paranoia a rigorosa distanza di 4 metri da chiunque (dicono sia preso malissimo dal covid)


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Messaggio assurdo questo,dai.
> Questo con i suoi tweet sta portando il mondo alla 3° guerra mondiale (che significherebbe fare milioni,su milioni,su milioni di morti).
> Anche perchè poi le testate giornalistiche vanno subito a riportare il tutto senza neanche perdere tempo a verificare,e si genera qualcosa di moooolto pericoloso,un mostro giornalistico (e noi in Italia già abbiamo problemi a riportare le cose in una certa maniera.....)
> 
> ...


A mio avviso è assurdo quello che stai scrivendo te, ma la finisco qua.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Non è che se muore Putin le testate nucleari spariscono.Non bisogna dare adito ai russi che poichè hanno il nucleare possono fare quello che vogliono Oggi si prendono l'Ucraina e domani non si sa.Le bombe ce le ha pure l'occidente e immagino che i russi vogliano campare quanto lo vogliamo noi.



I Governi occidentali hanno fatto affari con Putin fino a ieri pur sapendo che era un dittatore.
Il problema Russia deve essere sicuramente affrontato per limitarla ma nell'immediato- per me - è necessario farla desistere da attacchi nucleari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quello che sta facendo Putin non trova giustificazione. Ma dal 2014 in Ucraina sono stati trucidati migliaia di russi. Girano anche video di crocifissioni di gente viva (non se se siano veri al 100%). Diciamo che in situazioni del genere la colpa non è mai al 100% di un solo soggetto.
> 
> Comunque, si ammazzassero tutti tra di loro. L'importante è che non scoppi una guerra devastante per tutti noi.


Il buon puttan poteva benissimo entrare nel Donbas per annetterlo come ha fatto con la Crimea, inviando ufficialmente le forze armate russe. 
Il Donbas è stato volontariamente lasciato un campo di battaglia per poterne sfruttare le potenzialità geopolitiche. 

Se il 24 Febbraio il residuato sovietico avesse occupato militarmente il Donbas in via ufficiale in maniera identica alla Crimea ci sarebbe stata una condanna dell'ONU E SAREBBE FINITA LI. Ed in quel caso avrebbe addirittura avuto la ragione dalla sua parte per la scusa di dover proteggere la minoranza russa. 

Non lo ha fatto, perché non lo ha voluto fare. A quest'ora non sarebbe successo nulla, Zelensky non avrebbe mai dato il via ad una offensiva sul Donbas con le truppe russe a presidiarlo, sarebbe finita come con la Crimea.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quello che sta facendo Putin non trova giustificazione. Ma dal 2014 in Ucraina sono stati trucidati migliaia di russi. Girano anche video di crocifissioni di gente viva (non se se siano veri al 100%). Diciamo che in situazioni del genere la colpa non è mai al 100% di un solo soggetto.
> 
> Comunque, si ammazzassero tutti tra di loro. L'importante è che non scoppi una guerra devastante per tutti noi.


Putin ad oggi è in una posizione di forza incontrastabile, bidet & Company si vede lontano un miglio che se la fanno sotto nei pantaloni.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

quello che dirò è particolare ed estremo ma seguitemi nel ragionamento

io credo che forse la strada migliore sarebbe quella di agire e comportarsi come se le armi nucleari non esistessero (o esistessero solo quelle piccolissime..sempre devastanti ma in misura decisamente minore)

e di li fare poi tutti i ragionamenti..

non è da escludere peraltro che questo ragionamento lo stiano già facendo gli USA (e gli alleati)

il fatto di voler scongiurare la 3 guerra mondiale potrebbe (e ci mancherebbe altro) essere a prescindere dal nucleare perchè comunque una guerra convenzinonale sarebbe comunque devastante folle e con danni incalcolabili

il nucleare è un'arma piu teorica che pratica in realtà..usarla significa perdere e morire senza ombra di dubbio..è come fare il kamikaze

in gergo la chiamano "teoria del terrore" o qualcosa del genere mi sembra..ossia il fatto che usandola sai che perderai e morirai è il deterrente per far si che non la usi nessuno

non è un caso che da Hiroshima in avanti non è mai piu stata usata da nessuno nonostante sia stata paventata piu volte (ed Hiroshima non si sapevano bene gli effetti probabilmente)

qualunque progetto la Russia (o chiunque altro abbia) usando le testate nucleari FALLIREBBE in automatico..è come dire che domani è giovedì..non c'è possibilità di errore

l'unica reale possibilità di usarla è che uno non voglia VINCERE ma al limite pareggiare..ossia distruggere se stesso e l'altro

una pazzia..e magari Putin è pazzo...plausibile

ma non possono essere pazzi tutti..il procedimento è articolato non c'è solo lui (riportai non a caso il fatto di Nixon l'altro giorno)

l'unico vero problema sarebbe se il Nucleare lo avesse solamente una nazione o delle nazioni strettamente alleate...allora sarebbero azzi amari

quindi è basilare che resti sempre sia agli USA che alla Cina (e anche alla Russia va bene)..

ovviamente non l'avesse nessuno sarebbe meglio si capisce..ma è impossibile

qualcuno infatti asseriva che il nucleare "fosse un portatore di pace di massa piu che di distruzione di massa"


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il buon puttan poteva benissimo entrare nel Donbas per annetterlo come ha fatto con la Crimea, inviando ufficialmente le forze armate russe.
> Il Donbas è stato volontariamente lasciato un campo di battaglia per poterne sfruttare le potenzialità geopolitiche.
> 
> Se il 24 Febbraio il residuato sovietico avesse occupato militarmente il Donbas in via ufficiale in maniera identica alla Crimea ci sarebbe stata una condanna dell'ONU E SAREBBE FINITA LI. Ed in quel caso avrebbe addirittura avuto la ragione dalla sua parte per la scusa di dover proteggere la minoranza russa.
> ...



La storia non si fa con i se e con i ma. Se andiamo ad analizzare tutti i se ed i ma del passato, non sarebbe accaduto mai niente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*L'INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE RIPORTA CHE PUTIN SAREBBE IN PROCINTO DI INTRODURRE LA LEGGE MARZIALE IN RUSSIA, TALE PROVVEDIMENTO DOVREBBE ESSERE ANNUNCIATO IL 4 MARZO.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La storia non si fa con i se e con i ma. Se andiamo ad analizzare tutti i se ed i ma del passato, non sarebbe accaduto mai niente.


Ma non è un ipotesi, è un fatto, come ha preso la Crimea in quel modo poteva farlo col Donbas, è evidente che non gli interessi solo il Donbas ma avere l'ucraina sotto l'influenza russa.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE RIPORTA CHE PUTIN SAREBBE IN PROCINTO DI INTRODURRE LA LEGGE MARZIALE IN RUSSIA, TALE PROVVEDIMENTO DOVREBBE ESSERE ANNUNCIATO IL 4 MARZO.*


A questo punto difficilmente domani avremo una pace


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE RIPORTA CHE PUTIN SAREBBE IN PROCINTO DI INTRODURRE LA LEGGE MARZIALE IN RUSSIA, TALE PROVVEDIMENTO DOVREBBE ESSERE ANNUNCIATO IL 4 MARZO.*



Non se ne accorgeranno nemmeno, non è che normalmente ci sia tutta questa libertà.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quello che dirò è particolare ed estremo ma seguitemi nel ragionamento
> 
> io credo che forse la strada migliore sarebbe quella di agire e comportarsi come se le armi nucleari non esistessero (o esistessero solo quelle piccolissime..sempre devastanti ma in misura decisamente minore)
> 
> ...


ho controllato si chiama "equilibrio del terrore"

beh c'ero quasi


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Non è che se muore Putin le testate nucleari spariscono.Non bisogna dare adito ai russi che poichè hanno il nucleare possono fare quello che vogliono Oggi si prendono l'Ucraina e domani non si sa.Le bombe ce le ha pure l'occidente e immagino che i russi vogliano campare quanto lo vogliamo noi.


Vista l'UE attuale e in generale il mondo "buono" se questa è stata la risposta occidentale ad un attacco russo per riportare l'Ucraina al pre 2014 allora non avrei problemi a credere che potrebbero anche pensare di allargare gli orizzonti e riformare davvero l'unione sovietica, a poco a poco, a colpi di guerre "lampo", per fare quello però dovranno avere l'appoggio dei cinesini per fare in modo che il conflitto possa spostarsi su più fronti..
Se la risposta è nulla in Ucraina lo sarà ancora di più in Taiwan, due fronti, per giunta lontani, poca concretezza nella risposta quasi sempre tardiva.. è vero quando si dice "first to attack..", è il modo migliore per vincere se ti senti forte, l'UE non è né forte né unita, è finanza, burocrazia, bugie, pacchetti.
Il mio punto di vista è questo, rimango neutrale e se Putin volesse riformare l'unione sovietica a discapito di una UE debole e sciocca vai pure, alla fine non è nulla di nuovo, c'era già stata e poi qualcuno l'ha spazzata via, ma la mentalità sovietica a quanto pare è rimasta, non si è ammorbidita con il progresso, con il capitalismo ad ogni costo.. Putin rimane ancora oggi il miglior politico in Europa, ma a mani basse, li ha messi nel sacco e mentre quelli pensavano ai pacchetti era già entrato in Ucraina, figuriamoci cosa potrà fare un fantoccio ex comico, se questo è il futuro dei paesi, dell'Europa, parlo dell'ucraino ma ci metto dentro pure il nostro Geppe Brillo, gentaglia come Macron, banchieri nei bunker, che fanno la guerra ai cittadini, se questi sono i protagonisti Putin farà quello che vorrà e alle nostre latitudini faremo i tweet di solidarietà, ci vestiremo da pagliacci, mostreremo cartelli, il buonismo occidentale che vuole imporsi in oriente ma con una mentalità che rispetto a quella sovietica, per noi incomprensibile, è come quella del cagonolino che va nel bosco freddo e trova 30 lupi incazzati e affamati, il cagnolino verrà deriso e verrà sempre considerato un cucciolo che deve ritornare a casetta, nella cuccia calda..


----------



## Simo98 (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E non ci vuole tanto a capirlo. Ci mettono quello che c'era prima del mezzo golpe, ovvero un presidente filo russo. E tanti saluti.


Non si fermeranno a quello, diventerà una Bielorussia 2.0, cioè praticamente uno stato vassallo con un pupazzo al governo che verrà usato a loro piacimento (e guardate dove sono i confini orientali dell'Ucraina)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE RIPORTA CHE PUTIN SAREBBE IN PROCINTO DI INTRODURRE LA LEGGE MARZIALE IN RUSSIA, TALE PROVVEDIMENTO DOVREBBE ESSERE ANNUNCIATO IL 4 MARZO.*



L'intelligence ameriggana vuole fare lo scoop ?  
Stavolta è arrivata tardo,la notizia era già trapelata dalla delegazione ucraina che aveva partecipato ai negoziati


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non se ne accorgeranno nemmeno, non è che normalmente ci sia tutta questa libertà.



Qualche giorno fa ricordo che un ministro russo paventava in caso di problemi il sequestro di tutti i soldi sui conti dei Russi per il bene dello Stato... Se ci sarà la legge marziale per me andranno in quella direzione


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE RIPORTA CHE PUTIN SAREBBE IN PROCINTO DI INTRODURRE LA LEGGE MARZIALE IN RUSSIA, TALE PROVVEDIMENTO DOVREBBE ESSERE ANNUNCIATO IL 4 MARZO.*


Ha proprio tutto sotto controllo Putin


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE RIPORTA CHE PUTIN SAREBBE IN PROCINTO DI INTRODURRE LA LEGGE MARZIALE IN RUSSIA, TALE PROVVEDIMENTO DOVREBBE ESSERE ANNUNCIATO IL 4 MARZO.*



Notizia vecchia, è attiva dal 1918


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

ricollegandomi al discorso che ho fatto aggiungo che paradossalmente nemmeno finisse in mano a dei terroristi islamici sarebbe forse cosi pericolosa perchè il loro obiettivo di instaurare uno stato islamico FALLIREBBE e non è quello che credo vorrebbero

certo meglio alla Russia che ai Jiadhisti quello si..,ma dovrebbe reggere lo stesso

l'unico vero e reale e invalicabile problema sarebbe se finisse in mano a qualcuno che ha come obiettivo la fine della razza umana e come fallimento il fatto che qualcuno resti...allora sarebbe un altro discorso..

ma sarebbero scenari estremi..mi vengono in mente alcune frange estreme e malate dell'ecoterrorismo..adesso cre4do non ci siano piu ma mi ricordo quando ero a scuola (quindi piu di 20 anni fa) ne parlavano..c'era un gruppo che tra gli obiettivo per rigenerare il pianeta aveva appunto la cancellazione della razza umana tramite nucleare pandemie carestie e quant'altro..

ma grazie a Dio non dovrebbe essere una cosa di cui preoccuparsi troppo  (credo ormai non esistano nemmeno piu questi deviati)


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2022)

C'è sempre un atteggiamento stupido o inspiegabile quando scoppia un grande conflitto. 
Questo mi fa paura. 

Non ho mai visto iniziare una guerra dentro un contesto logico e razionale. 

Sto seguendo quanto sta accadendo incredulo e preoccupato.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'è sempre un atteggiamento stupido o inspiegabile quando scoppia un grande conflitto.
> Questo mi fa paura.
> 
> *Non ho mai visto iniziare una guerra dentro un contesto logico e razionale.*
> ...



Non si deve pensare che la nostra logica sia la stessa seguita da tutti. Putin nella sua ferocia una logica la segue.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

*La Svezia: "Prendiamo l'incidente di oggi molto sul serio. Un’azione non professionale e irresponsabile da parte della Russia. Noi vigiliamo per garantire l’integrità territoriale e i confini della Svezia."*


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Svezia: "Prendiamo l'incidente di oggi molto sul serio. Un’azione non professionale e irresponsabile da parte della Russia. Noi vigiliamo per garantire l’integrità territoriale e i confini della Svezia."*


Clima distensivo


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si deve pensare che la nostra logica sia la stessa seguita da tutti. Putin nella sua ferocia una logica la segue.


E quante volte a decidere il destino è un dettaglio?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E quante volte a decidere il destino è un dettaglio?



Questa guerra ha origini lontane e profonde.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

la Banca Mondiale comunica la sospensione di tutti i programmi di aiuto in Russia e Bielorussia.La sospensione ha effetto immediato


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il martire. Alla faccia dei martiri...
> 
> Se lo fanno fuori, per me, le cose cambiano.


Ma ovvio 
Se cade zelensky è finita.
A metà della gente in Ucraina cambia poco essere dominati da Putin. Parlo con cognizione di causa


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quello che dirò è particolare ed estremo ma seguitemi nel ragionamento
> 
> io credo che forse la strada migliore sarebbe quella di agire e comportarsi come se le armi nucleari non esistessero (o esistessero solo quelle piccolissime..sempre devastanti ma in misura decisamente minore)
> 
> e di li fare poi tutti i ragionamenti..


Senza il nucleare… L’Ucraina ha chiesto esplicitamente un intervento ad altri Paesi, i quali potrebbero legittimamente entrare in guerra in difesa dell’Ucraina. Difesa dell’Ucraina che necessariamente comporterebbe l’andare a colpire obiettivi in territorio russo.
La Russia chiederebbe l’intervento di altri Paesi che potrebbero entrare legittimamente in guerra in difesa della Russia. Difesa della Russia che necessariamente comporterebbe l’andare a colpire obiettivi nei territori degli altri belligeranti.
In tre parole: milioni di morti. 
Che è quello che eviterei molto volentieri di vedere.
Come fare? Boh. Ma le conseguenze sarebbero talmente devastanti che io aspetterei fino all’ultimissimo momento prima di entrare in guerra, anche a costo di correre il rischio che quell’ultimissimo momento sia già troppo tardi.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non si fermeranno a quello, diventerà una Bielorussia 2.0, cioè praticamente uno stato vassallo con un pupazzo al governo che verrà usato a loro piacimento (e guardate dove sono i confini orientali dell'Ucraina)


Cosa che è successa all’ucraina per centinaia di anni. Alla fine devono sopravvivere e lo faranno in qualunque condizione. Come i curdi che vedo qua a Milano che sono dalla parte di Erdogan perché “li fa stare bene “


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E quante volte a decidere il destino è un dettaglio?


Come quel militare sovietico che, durante la guerra fredda, vide un allarme missilistico, capì che si trattava di un falso allarme ed evitò di attivare la procedura di contrattacco.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa guerra ha origini lontane e profonde.


Per me è una guerra molto 'ideologica' , come ho avuto modo di riportare altre volte.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Senza il nucleare… L’Ucraina ha chiesto esplicitamente un intervento ad altri Paesi, i quali potrebbero legittimamente entrare in guerra in difesa dell’Ucraina. Difesa dell’Ucraina che necessariamente comporterebbe l’andare a colpire obiettivi in territorio russo.
> La Russia chiederebbe l’intervento di altri Paesi che potrebbero entrare legittimamente in guerra in difesa della Russia. Difesa della Russia che necessariamente comporterebbe l’andare a colpire obiettivi nei territori degli altri belligeranti.
> In tre parole: milioni di morti.
> Che è quello che eviterei molto volentieri di vedere.
> Come fare? Boh. Ma le conseguenze sarebbero talmente devastanti che io aspetterei fino all’ultimissimo momento prima di entrare in guerra, anche a costo di correre il rischio che quell’ultimissimo momento sia già troppo tardi.


ragionamento giusto..infatti stanno evitando di farla scoppiare...finchè si può quantomeno perchè se inizia a invadere pure gli spazi aerei delle altre nazioni come con la Svezia...


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non è un ipotesi, è un fatto, come ha preso la Crimea in quel modo poteva farlo col Donbas, è evidente che non gli interessi solo il Donbas ma avere l'ucraina sotto l'influenza russa.


Questo penso che sia palese da sempre. E le provocazioni usa/nato hanno acceso la miccia di un pazzo, che tutti sapevano chi fosse e con cui fino a ieri facevano affari e salamelecchi


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cosa che è successa all’ucraina per centinaia di anni. Alla fine devono sopravvivere e lo faranno in qualunque condizione. Come i curdi che vedo qua a Milano che sono dalla parte di Erdogan perché “li fa stare bene “


Un altro bel Holodomor per gli ucraini e via, saranno entusiasti.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me è una guerra molto 'ideologica' , come ho avuto modo di riportare altre volte.



Per me le guerre possono anche avere parvenze ideologiche ma sono sempre mosse da ragioni economiche.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un altro bel Holodomor per gli ucraini e via, saranno entusiasti.


Forse succederà di nuovo forse no.
C’è da essere realisti d pragmatici. E capisco che voi contatto con gente del loco non avete evidentemente.
Il mio discorso è un altro


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me le guerre possono anche avere parvenze ideologiche ma sono sempre mosse da ragioni economiche.


Ovviamente intendevo ideologie malate.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente intendevo ideologie malate.



Qualcuno le nobilita come esportazione della democrazia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Forse succederà di nuovo forse no.
> C’è da essere realisti d pragmatici. E capisco che voi contatto con gente del loco non avete evidentemente.
> Il mio discorso è un altro


No ma io capisco benissimo ciò che vuoi dire, però è evidente che la resistenza ad ora sia forte, considerando che il grosso delle difese è composto dalla difesa territoriale.
Non ci fosse stata volontà di resistere il castello sarebbe già crollato.

La soluzione migliore come dico da giorni sarebbe quella di fare capire all'ucraina che se vuole sopravvivere deve consegnare alla Russia la maggioranza delle regioni russofone, tutta la parte est. Ed i russi dovrebbero rinunciare però a voler controllare a tutti i costi il resto dell'ucraina. Ma è utopia credo.


----------



## Milo (3 Marzo 2022)

Ma kiev non la stanno toccando?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No ma io capisco benissimo ciò che vuoi dire, però è evidente che la resistenza ad ora sia forte, considerando che il grosso delle difese è composto dalla difesa territoriale.
> Non ci fosse stata volontà di resistere il castello sarebbe già crollato.
> 
> La soluzione migliore come dico da giorni sarebbe quella di fare capire all'ucraina che se vuole sopravvivere deve consegnare alla Russia la maggioranza delle regioni russofone, tutta la parte est. Ed i russi dovrebbero rinunciare però a voler controllare a tutti i costi il resto dell'ucraina. Ma è utopia credo.


Ma non c’è dubbio che la resistenza sia forte ed anche incredibile. Il che è inaspettato ma anche bello e giusto. Questo è innegabile.

Poiché ho studiato tanto la loro storia e la loro politica, sono stato con una donna ucraina e ho conosciuto tanti di loro, ti sto dicendo che non posso essere inquadrati sotto il nostro punto di vista occidentale. Perché per quanto attaccati all’Europa, loro non hanno nulla a che fare con l’Europa continentale e la nostra cultura. Sono orientali e sviluppati intrecciati con la Russia. Gente che è vissuta sempre sotto padrone e vessata. Da sempre. E 80 anni di comunismo hanno raso al suolo tutto. Alla maggioranza di loro, del popolo, interessa solo avere un pezzo di pane in tavola e non gli interessa chi glielo dia. Quindi, se diventassero come la Bielorussia, a loro cambierebbe poco credimi.

La risoluzione che dici tu è la più corretta ma aggiungo che l’ucraina DEVE essere neutrale, non ci sono altre possibilità. Schiava della geografia e della storia, triste ma è così.


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2022)

Eccezzionale, come sempre (tra l'altro non pensavo fosse un cuore rossonero)


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non c’è dubbio che la resistenza sia forte ed anche incredibile. Il che è inaspettato ma anche bello e giusto. Questo è innegabile.
> 
> Poiché ho studiato tanto la loro storia e la loro politica, sono stato con una donna ucraina e ho conosciuto tanti di loro, ti sto dicendo che non posso essere inquadrati sotto il nostro punto di vista occidentale. Perché per quanto attaccati all’Europa, loro non hanno nulla a che fare con l’Europa continentale e la nostra cultura. Sono orientali e sviluppati intrecciati con la Russia. Gente che è vissuta sempre sotto padrone e vessata. Da sempre. E 80 anni di comunismo hanno raso al suolo tutto. Alla maggioranza di loro, del popolo, interessa solo avere un pezzo di pane in tavola e non gli interessa chi glielo dia. Quindi, se diventassero come la Bielorussia, a loro cambierebbe poco credimi.
> 
> La risoluzione che dici tu è la più corretta ma aggiungo che l’ucraina DEVE essere neutrale, non ci sono altre possibilità. Schiava della geografia e della storia, triste ma è così.



Bisogna dire che la prospettiva di diventare - nel lungo termine - una Nazione più europea non è una motivazione di poco conto per la loro resistenza.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa ricordo che un ministro russo paventava in caso di problemi il sequestro di tutti i soldi sui conti dei Russi per il bene dello Stato... Se ci sarà la legge marziale per me andranno in quella direzione


e li rischia la rivoluzione davvero eh.. o quantomeno oltre alla guerra fuori avrebbe da occuparsi anche di sommosse dentro

sostenute in tutti i modi da noi peraltro...l'america poi è maestra nello "spingere" le rivolte in casa d'altri lo sappiamo bene  

che poi è lo scopo delle sanzioni..aumentare il malcontento in modo forte


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bisogna dire che la prospettiva di diventare - nel lungo termine - una Nazione più europea non è una motivazione di poco conto per la loro resistenza.


Sicuramente. Ma poi finisce lì..


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

insomma guerra,rivoluzione,colpo di stato,facciano un po quello che c vogliono basta che levano sto nano russo che non se ne può piu...!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

*La Stampa riporta alcuni frasi di intelligence USA : "La Russia si è messa in testa di invadere Svezia e Finlandia."*


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa riporta alcuni frasi di intelligence USA : "La Russia si è messa in testa di invadere Svezia e Finlandia."*


Tutto sotto controllo tranquilli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa riporta alcuni frasi di intelligence USA : "La Russia si è messa in testa di invadere Svezia e Finlandia."*



Anche fosse vero non credo proprio abbiano la forza di aprire altri due fronti militari


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche fosse vero non credo proprio abbiano la forza di aprire altri due fronti militari


Non ora, è chiaro sia il piano a lungo termine di Putin. La richiesta di adesione all'UE della Georgia, Svezia e Finlandia che corrono nella NATO fanno capire quale sia la reale situazione al di là di ogni ideologia politica.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

Stampa estera tra cui CNN

"Gli USA hanno consegnato all'Ucraina centinaia di missili anti-aerei. 200 missili Stinger antiaerei sono stati consegnati 2 giorni fa"


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa riporta alcuni frasi di intelligence USA : "La Russia si è messa in testa di invadere Svezia e Finlandia."*


Sarebbe un suicidio..già non riesce a prendere l’ucraina , perde uomini, mezzi e soldi e invade Svezia e Finlandia? Senza contare che significherebbe immediatamente guerra mondiale e gli si scatena contro l’inferno. Mi sembrano ********* americane


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un suicidio..già non riesce a prendere l’ucraina , perde uomini, mezzi e soldi e invade Svezia e Finlandia? Senza contare che significherebbe immediatamente guerra mondiale e gli si scatena contro l’inferno. Mi sembrano ********* americane


E allora perché casualmente Svezia e Finlandia in questi giorni si sono fiondate a fare l'adesione alla NATO e la Georgia ha chiesto adesione all'UE?

Aggiungiamoci la minaccia ufficiale fatta alla Finlandia dalla Russia ed i caccia russi che oggi sconfinano nello spazio aereo svedese...


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ora, è chiaro sia il piano a lungo termine di Putin. La richiesta di adesione all'UE della Georgia, Svezia e Finlandia che corrono nella NATO fanno capire quale sia la reale situazione al di là di ogni ideologia politica.


Si, il tempo di realizzare una boiata simile ed è già morto.
Dai su, parliamo del nulla


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E allora perché casualmente Svezia e Finlandia in questi giorni si sono fiondate a fare l'adesione alla NATO e la Georgia ha chiesto adesione all'UE?
> 
> Aggiungiamoci la minaccia ufficiale fatta alla Finlandia dalla Russia ed i caccia russi che oggi sconfinano nello spazio aereo svedese...


Perché gli eventi in di questi giorni sono preoccupanti e Svezia e Finlandia si vogliono mettere al sicuro. La Georgia odia la Russia da sempre e ne approfitta. Anche perché la richiesta delle Georgia è totalmente irrealizzabile e senza senso.
Poi ripeto, adesso se apre un altro fronte collassa e gli scatena l’inferno contro. Per me sono boiate americane


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un suicidio..già non riesce a prendere l’ucraina , perde uomini, mezzi e soldi e invade Svezia e Finlandia? Senza contare che significherebbe immediatamente guerra mondiale e gli si scatena contro l’inferno. Mi sembrano ********* americane



Ma non è che gli americani un accordo tra Russia ed Ucraina non lo vogliono?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché gli eventi in di questi giorni sono preoccupanti e Svezia e Finlandia si vogliono mettere al sicuro. La Georgia odia la Russia da sempre e ne approfitta. Anche perché la richiesta delle Georgia è totalmente irrealizzabile e senza senso.
> Poi ripeto, adesso se apre un altro fronte collassa e gli scatena l’inferno contro. Per me sono boiate americane


Non aprirebbe mai un altro fronte ora, si parla del post ucraina.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non è che gli americani un accordo tra Russia ed Ucraina non lo vogliono?


Comincio a pensarlo sai?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non aprirebbe mai un altro fronte ora, si parla del post ucraina.


Eh campa cavallo amico mio..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensarlo sai?



In fondo per gli americani un accordo significherebbe perdere tutti i soldi investiti in Ucraina.


----------



## Simo98 (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non c’è dubbio che la resistenza sia forte ed anche incredibile. Il che è inaspettato ma anche bello e giusto. Questo è innegabile.
> 
> Poiché ho studiato tanto la loro storia e la loro politica, sono stato con una donna ucraina e ho conosciuto tanti di loro, ti sto dicendo che non posso essere inquadrati sotto il nostro punto di vista occidentale. Perché per quanto attaccati all’Europa, loro non hanno nulla a che fare con l’Europa continentale e la nostra cultura. Sono orientali e sviluppati intrecciati con la Russia. Gente che è vissuta sempre sotto padrone e vessata. Da sempre. E 80 anni di comunismo hanno raso al suolo tutto. Alla maggioranza di loro, del popolo, interessa solo avere un pezzo di pane in tavola e non gli interessa chi glielo dia. Quindi, se diventassero come la Bielorussia, a loro cambierebbe poco credimi.
> 
> La risoluzione che dici tu è la più corretta ma aggiungo che l’ucraina DEVE essere neutrale, non ci sono altre possibilità. Schiava della geografia e della storia, triste ma è così.



Punto di vista interessante e sicuramente di chi ne sa più di me. Allora ti faccio una domanda: se a loro cambia poco diventare come la Bielorussia, allora perché oppongo resistenza? Nella storia ci sono tanti casi di popoli che si sono lasciati andare, a partire da noi italiani con gli americani nella seconda guerra mondiale o più recentemente gli afghani con i talebani
Quella ucraina mi sembra la reazione di un popolo che i russi non li vuole...


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In fondo per gli americani un accordo significherebbe perdere tutti i soldi investiti in Ucraina.


Eh ma il discorso fila e ha senso..per questo mi turba questo pensiero..


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Punto di vista interessante e sicuramente di chi ne sa più di me. Allora ti faccio una domanda: se a loro cambia poco diventare come la Bielorussia, allora perché oppongo resistenza? Nella storia ci sono tanti casi di popoli che si sono lasciati andare, a partire da noi italiani con gli americani nella seconda guerra mondiale o più recentemente gli afghani con i talebani
> Quella ucraina mi sembra la reazione di un popolo che i russi non li vuole...


Attenzione. 
La Russia ha aggredito violentemente e senza senso l’ucraina. Adesso sono presi da moto di orgoglio e nazionalista. Sono soprattutto le nuove generazioni a battersi. Tanto non hanno nulla da perdere. Ma nel caso questo conflitto finisse male per loro, si rassegneranno e se diventeranno come la Bielorussia se ne faranno una ragione, perché ripeto, a loro basta campare e sopravvivere. Molti scapperanno come fanno da sempre. Sai quanti ucraini ci sono qui a Milano? Un’infinità. Sarebbe sempre il medesimo copione.
Poi credi che dall’indipendenza ad oggi le cose siano andate bene? Hanno da sempre faide tra ucraini puri ultra nazionalisti e filo russi, hanno avuto governi criminali indecenti. Queste cose fanno parte di quelle terre..


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

LA GERMANIA HA CONFISCATO LO YACHT DA 800 MILIONI DI DOLLARI DELL'OLIGARCA USMANOV


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA GERMANIA HA CONFISCATO LO YACHT DA 800 MILIONI DI DOLLARI DELL'OLIGARCA USMANOV


Si ma qua si sta esagerando nell’ altro senso..cioè ma ora ci mettiamo ad espropriare le proprietà altrui solo perché russi? Mah


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E allora perché casualmente Svezia e Finlandia in questi giorni si sono fiondate a fare l'adesione alla NATO e la Georgia ha chiesto adesione all'UE?
> 
> Aggiungiamoci la minaccia ufficiale fatta alla Finlandia dalla Russia ed i caccia russi che oggi sconfinano nello spazio aereo svedese...


Prendo spunto dal tuo messaggio per ribadire, e non sono certo il tipo che fa terrorismo, che sottovalutiamo tutti la potenza militare russa. Di uomini non ne servono milioni, ma poche migliaia che guidano ed eseguono ordini da dei mezzi, soprattutto subacquei e aerei...
Aggiungo: nessuno (l'intelligence serve a questo) dei governi in ballo conosce bene per filo e per segno le "disponibilità" belliche , chiamiamole così che é più carino, delle controparti. Ho il timore che Putin abbia tantissime carte da giocarsi ancora...non che NATO e co. siano sprovvisti di nucleare e mezzi all'avanguardia eh, ovvio, ma sarebbe un massacro totale a quel punto. Purtroppo siamo nel 2022, io tifo affinché continuino a lanciarsi miniciccioli in Ucraina ma in fondo sta diventando palese che Putin voglia quantomeno inglobare anche Moldavia e Finlandia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Prendo spunto dal tuo messaggio per ribadire, e non sono certo il tipo che fa terrorismo, che sottovalutiamo tutti la potenza militare russa. Di uomini non ne servono milioni, ma poche migliaia che guidano ed eseguono ordini da dei mezzi, soprattutto subacquei e aerei...
> Aggiungo: nessuno (l'intelligence serve a questo) dei governi in ballo conosce bene per filo e per segno le "disponibilità" belliche , chiamiamole così che é più carino, delle controparti. Ho il timore che Putin abbia tantissime carte da giocarsi ancora...non che NATO e co. siano sprovvisti di nucleare e mezzi all'avanguardia eh, ovvio, ma sarebbe un massacro totale a quel punto. Purtroppo siamo nel 2022, io tifo affinché continuino a lanciarsi miniciccioli in Ucraina ma in fondo sta diventando palese che Putin voglia quantomeno inglobare anche Moldavia e Finlandia.


Miniciccioli mi sembra davvero riduttivo dato che Kharkiv è praticamente rasa al suolo dalle bombe termobariche.

Le forze armate russe hanno eccellenze ma anche criticità conclamate. Però su una cosa mi hai fatto riflettere, le disponibilità belliche sono stimate dai vari servizi di intelligence, potrebbe essere benissimo come dici tu, che siano stati in grado di tenere nascoste le loro ampie disponibilità.


----------



## Viulento (3 Marzo 2022)

L'unica soluzione possibile.


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Miniciccioli mi sembra davvero riduttivo dato che Kharkiv è praticamente rasa al suolo dalle bombe termobariche.
> 
> Le forze armate russe hanno eccellenze ma anche criticità conclamate. Però su una cosa mi hai fatto riflettere, le disponibilità belliche sono stimate dai vari servizi di intelligence, potrebbe essere benissimo come dici tu, che siano stati in grado di tenere nascoste le loro ampie disponibilità.


Non so nulla di armi ma immagino che fra le termobariche e la nuke ce ne siano diverse altre dai. Se per criticità intendi quelle logistiche, o di uomini, ti invito a riflettere nuovamente sul fatto che nel caso scoppiasse la guerra "vera" si tratterebbe di sub a propulsione nucleare, caccia di cui non conosciamo l esistenza, ogni governo avrà la sua roba insomma  sono passati 80 anni dalla WW2, la tecnologia militare é da sempre un passetto avanti a quel che ci si immagina. Chiaramente spero di rimanere ignorante in materia...se certi budget venissero destinati ad altro piuttosto che in ste diavolerie, saremo già sbarcati su Marte da 40 anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*SVEZIA E FINLANDIA HANNO RICEVUTO UNA LETTERA UFFICIALE DAL GOVERNO RUSSO NELLA QUALE MOSCA CHIEDE GARANZIE PER LA SICUREZZA DELLA RUSSIA.*


----------



## GP7 (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SVEZIA E FINLANDIA HANNO RICEVUTO UNA LETTERA UFFICIALE DAL GOVERNO RUSSO NELLA QUALE MOSCA CHIEDE GARANZIE PER LA SICUREZZA DELLA RUSSIA.*


Devono finirla di spostare le loro nazioni sotto le rotte dei caccia Russi. È inaccettabile per Mosca.


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SVEZIA E FINLANDIA HANNO RICEVUTO UNA LETTERA UFFICIALE DAL GOVERNO RUSSO NELLA QUALE MOSCA CHIEDE GARANZIE PER LA SICUREZZA DELLA RUSSIA.*


Come girare la frittata.
Svezia e Finlandia non attaccano la Russia, però sono loro ad essere preoccupate, per questo vorrebbero entrare nella Nato.
Se la Russia se ne fosse rimasta tranquilla non ce ne sarebbe stato bisogno.


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SVEZIA E FINLANDIA HANNO RICEVUTO UNA LETTERA UFFICIALE DAL GOVERNO RUSSO NELLA QUALE MOSCA CHIEDE GARANZIE PER LA SICUREZZA DELLA RUSSIA.*



Comunque veramente assurdo chiedere alla Svezia garanzie... La Svezia che ripeto è neutrale da 200 anni... Questi soffrono di manie di persecuzione


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SVEZIA E FINLANDIA HANNO RICEVUTO UNA LETTERA UFFICIALE DAL GOVERNO RUSSO NELLA QUALE MOSCA CHIEDE GARANZIE PER LA SICUREZZA DELLA RUSSIA.*


stanno diventando quasi comici..il passaggio da regime a macchietta è breve


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SVEZIA E FINLANDIA HANNO RICEVUTO UNA LETTERA UFFICIALE DAL GOVERNO RUSSO NELLA QUALE MOSCA CHIEDE GARANZIE PER LA SICUREZZA DELLA RUSSIA.*



Più che una richiesta sembra un ordine.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma il discorso fila e ha senso..per questo mi turba questo pensiero..



Seguire i soldi per cercare di capire non è mai sbagliato.


----------



## UDG (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un suicidio..già non riesce a prendere l’ucraina , perde uomini, mezzi e soldi e invade Svezia e Finlandia? Senza contare che significherebbe immediatamente guerra mondiale e gli si scatena contro l’inferno. Mi sembrano ********* americane


Non penso abbia problemi a prendere l'Ucraina, se vuole se la prende in un giorno.


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma qua si sta esagerando nell’ altro senso..cioè ma ora ci mettiamo ad espropriare le proprietà altrui solo perché russi? Mah


Giusto o sbagliato che sia, vogliono fare terra bruciata intorno a Putin. Immagino abbiano informazioni riservate su un malcontento strisciante verso di lui e vogliono accendere la miccia di un colpo di stato o qualcosa di simile.
Spero… Perché se così non fosse e questi oligarchi condividessero ciò che sta succedendo, il risultato sarebbe quello di compattarli ancora di più intorno al capo in chiave anti-occidentale.


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ragionamento giusto..infatti stanno evitando di farla scoppiare...finchè si può quantomeno perchè se inizia a invadere pure gli spazi aerei delle altre nazioni come con la Svezia...


Sinceramente eviterei la terza guerra mondiale anche a fronte di qualche invasione dello spazio aereo.
Molti dicono “se non lo si ferma ora, si prenderà tutto”. Sarò vigliacco, ma egoisticamente terrei ferme le mani tipo fino a quando non si prende Slovenia, Austria, Svizzera e Francia… 
Ovviamente esagero, ma è per dire che la guerra totale va evitata a ogni costo.


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SVEZIA E FINLANDIA HANNO RICEVUTO UNA LETTERA UFFICIALE DAL GOVERNO RUSSO NELLA QUALE MOSCA CHIEDE GARANZIE PER LA SICUREZZA DELLA RUSSIA.*


Richiesta senza senso, due paesi membri della UE non possono essere totalmente neutrali. L'ingresso di Finlandia e Svezia nella Nato era previsto, sarebbe avvenuto, così per la stizza hanno solo velocizzato la loro richiesta.


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sinceramente eviterei la terza guerra mondiale anche a fronte di qualche invasione dello spazio aereo.
> Molti dicono “se non lo si ferma ora, si prenderà tutto”. Sarò vigliacco, ma egoisticamente terrei ferme le mani tipo fino a quando non si prende Slovenia, Austria, Svizzera e Francia…
> Ovviamente esagero, ma è per dire che la guerra totale va evitata a ogni costo.


La Guerra totale si può evitare solo se entrambi le fazioni la vogliono evitare, per ora la Nato cerca di evitarla, la Russia sta cercando di fare di tutto per evitarla.

Purtroppo appena metterà le mani sul primo paese baltico è impossibile che non scoppi. Speriamo che si fermi all'Ucraina ma qui ho letto che punterà alla Moldavia che mi pare abbia un trattato di collaborazione con la NATO.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Giusto o sbagliato che sia, vogliono fare terra bruciata intorno a Putin. Immagino abbiano informazioni riservate su un malcontento strisciante verso di lui e vogliono accendere la miccia di un colpo di stato o qualcosa di simile.
> Spero… Perché se così non fosse e questi oligarchi condividessero ciò che sta succedendo, il risultato sarebbe quello di compattarli ancora di più intorno al capo in chiave anti-occidentale.


Appunto, il rischio che si compattino con Putin è altissimo. E comunque non trovo corretto espropriare proprietà legittime. Siamo al loro livello cosi


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sinceramente eviterei la terza guerra mondiale anche a fronte di qualche invasione dello spazio aereo.
> Molti dicono “se non lo si ferma ora, si prenderà tutto”. Sarò vigliacco, ma egoisticamente terrei ferme le mani tipo fino a quando non si prende Slovenia, Austria, Svizzera e Francia…
> Ovviamente esagero, ma è per dire che la guerra totale va evitata a ogni costo.


Sono totalmente d’accordo -


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sinceramente eviterei la terza guerra mondiale anche a fronte di qualche invasione dello spazio aereo.
> Molti dicono “se non lo si ferma ora, si prenderà tutto”. *Sarò vigliacco, ma egoisticamente terrei ferme le mani tipo fino a quando non si prende Slovenia, Austria, Svizzera e Francia… *
> Ovviamente esagero, ma è per dire che la guerra totale va evitata a ogni costo.


E' consapevolezza che rimarrebbe terra bruciata di tutta Europa, dove poi banchetteranno e se la spartiranno i 2-3 colossi. (perchè presto o tardi entrerà in gioco anche l'alieno) , più che vigliaccheria


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sinceramente eviterei la terza guerra mondiale anche a fronte di qualche invasione dello spazio aereo.
> Molti dicono “se non lo si ferma ora, si prenderà tutto”. Sarò vigliacco, ma egoisticamente terrei ferme le mani tipo fino a quando non si prende Slovenia, Austria, Svizzera e Francia…
> Ovviamente esagero, ma è per dire che la guerra totale va evitata a ogni costo.


apprezzo la sincerità e non ipocrisia però non è bello quello che stai (e altri) dicendo

è il solito discorso: se toccasse a noi e gli altri dicessero : "vabè finchè attacca l'Italia non importa"?


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

comunque se attacca un paese membro UE gli altri interverranno..non importa sia NATO o meno...è nel diritto internazionale o meglio in quello dell'unione europea


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> apprezzo la sincerità e non ipocrisia però non è bello quello che stai (e altri) dicendo
> 
> è il solito discorso: se toccasse a noi e gli altri dicessero : "vabè finchè attacca l'Italia non importa"?


Nessuno ha torto o ragione, è sbagliato entrare in guerra perchè non è che le nostre armi siano intelligenti e non colpiscano i civili, e non è affatto bello star qui ad attendere che un pazzo la smetta di fare il pazzo conquistatore. Sennò vale tutto, anche bombardare la russia col nucleare, ma a quel punto chi sarebbe il mostro? Il problema vero è che allo stato attuale come ti muovi pesti una M...
Serve che russia e usa si siedano a trattare o sarà una carneficina.


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente d’accordo -


A dirla tutta, non mi farei troppi problemi neanche a imparare il russo: ho sempre voluto leggere “Evgenij Onegin” in lingua originale…


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque se attacca un paese membro UE gli altri interverranno..non importa sia NATO o meno...è nel diritto internazionale o meglio in quello dell'unione europea


Questo va evitato assolutamente, che i burocrati occidentali si siedano a capire che diavolo sta cercando quell'altro pazzo.


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> apprezzo la sincerità e non ipocrisia però non è bello quello che stai (e altri) dicendo
> 
> è il solito discorso: se toccasse a noi e gli altri dicessero : "vabè finchè attacca l'Italia non importa"?


Ah io non biasimerei nessuno. È una cosa davvero troppo troppo troppo più grande di noi e prima di farsi coinvolgere bisogna aspettare che proprio non se ne possa fare a meno, di certo non sulla base del “eh ma magari domani…”. Domani vediamo e ci pensiamo.
A me una volta al mare è capitato di tuffarmi per salvare un ragazzino in difficoltà e, anche se me la vidi brutta, lo farei altre mille volte. Ma non è che se vedo dei ragazzini sul bagnasciuga mi tuffo nel mare in tempesta perché forse potrebbero aver bisogno di essere salvati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SVEZIA E FINLANDIA HANNO RICEVUTO UNA LETTERA UFFICIALE DAL GOVERNO RUSSO NELLA QUALE MOSCA CHIEDE GARANZIE PER LA SICUREZZA DELLA RUSSIA.*



I russi temono che Babbo Natale con le renne sganci qualche granata in territorio russo


----------



## Devil man (3 Marzo 2022)

io sono scioccato.. dopo le ultime notizie che pian piano stanno venendo fuori.. con questa crisi Russa-Ucraina noi rischiamo di ripetere un altra crisi energetica *peggiore di quella del 1973.. *la gente sta a sventolare le bandiere ucraine a destra e a sinistra ma non sa cosa gli capiterà il prossimo anno.. abbiamo un buco di 30 miliardi di metri cubi di gas da coprire e a malapena forse ne riusciremo a coprire 10.. con ( carbone e riserve ) ma resteranno quasi 20 miliardi da coprire e purtroppo l'Italia non sa dove prenderlo perchè tutti gli accordi sono stati già firmati.. NON CI SONO..

si rischia il collasso il prossimo inverno tenetevi forte che le aziende dovranno chiudere perchè non ci sarà energia per tutti... e nemmeno benzina per riempire le auto..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

*L' oligarca russo Alexander Konanykhin, che attualmente vive negli Stati Unit, ha messo una taglia da $1,000,000 per chiunque arresti Putin. Lo riferisce l'agenzia Nexta *


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io sono scioccato.. dopo le ultime notizie che pian piano stanno venendo fuori.. con questa crisi Russa-Ucraina noi rischiamo di ripetere un altra crisi energetica *peggiore di quella del 1973.. *la gente sta a sventolare le bandiere ucraine a destra e a sinistra ma non sa cosa gli capiterà il prossimo anno.. abbiamo un buco di 30 miliardi di metri cubi di gas da coprire e a malapena forse ne riusciremo a coprire 10.. con ( carbone e riserve ) ma resteranno quasi 20 miliardi da coprire e purtroppo l'Italia non sa dove prenderlo perchè tutti gli accordi sono stati già firmati.. NON CI SONO..
> 
> si rischia il collasso il prossimo inverno tenetevi forte che le aziende dovranno chiudere perchè non ci sarà energia per tutti... e nemmeno benzina per riempire le auto..


beh, c'è un rischio molto peggiore in questo momento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *L' oligarca russo Alexander Konanykhin, che attualmente vive negli Stati Unit, ha messo una taglia da $1,000,000 per chiunque arresti Putin. Lo riferisce l'agenzia Nexta *



Questa è una cosa intelligente e pratica, strano che fino ad ora nessuno ci abbia pensato.
Qualche mercenario non si lascerebbe certo sfuggire l'occasione.

Ovviamente "arresto di putin" significa anche "cianuro nel bicchiere". Solo che non può dirlo pubblicamente.


----------



## Shmuk (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *L' oligarca russo Alexander Konanykhin, che attualmente vive negli Stati Unit, ha messo una taglia da $1,000,000 per chiunque arresti Putin. Lo riferisce l'agenzia Nexta *



Troppo pochi. Saddam Hussein durante la guerra in Iraq aveva 25 milioni di taglia...


----------



## Devil man (3 Marzo 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> beh, c'è un rischio molto peggiore in questo momento.


si ma non puoi fare la voce grossa quando sei stra dipendente dalla Russia..


----------



## nik10jb (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *L' oligarca russo Alexander Konanykhin, che attualmente vive negli Stati Unit, ha messo una taglia da $1,000,000 per chiunque arresti Putin. Lo riferisce l'agenzia Nexta *


Ma chi è sto mega tirchio?!?! Una taglia da solo un milione di dollari  già uno deve essere pazzo a provarci, almeno che il gioco vali la candela

Magari Kadyrov ci può fare un pensierino


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> si ma non puoi fare la voce grossa quando sei stra dipendente dalla Russia..


allora ci lasciamo bombardare? perche se non si ferma a breve la situazione qualcosa arriva anche da noi.

poi saremmo noi a scappare con i barconi in africa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ricollegandomi al discorso che ho fatto aggiungo che paradossalmente nemmeno finisse in mano a dei terroristi islamici sarebbe forse cosi pericolosa perchè il loro obiettivo di instaurare uno stato islamico FALLIREBBE e non è quello che credo vorrebbero
> 
> certo meglio alla Russia che ai Jiadhisti quello si..,ma dovrebbe reggere lo stesso
> 
> ...


Sono spiazzato.. nel senso nel non accorgerti che c'è tutto.. crisi sociale ( rivolte o disordini in tutto il mondo periodicamente nel tempo) crisi economica.. crisi ambientale.. crisi fauna e flora ( animali in via di estinzione e idem con le api) carestie.. pestilenza ( pandemia.. dalla sars al covid) ci mancava giusto giusto il nucleare.. ma come vedi i deviati ci sono e dirigevano e dirigono questo martoriato pianeta..


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto mega tirchio?!?! Una taglia da solo un milione di dollari  già uno deve essere pazzo a provarci, almeno che il gioco vali la candela
> 
> Magari Kadyrov ci può fare un pensierino


in effetti la taglia di Dollarumma è più elevata


----------



## Baba (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa è una cosa intelligente e pratica, strano che fino ad ora nessuno ci abbia pensato.
> Qualche mercenario non si lascerebbe certo sfuggire l'occasione.
> 
> Ovviamente "arresto di putin" significa anche "cianuro nel bicchiere". Solo che non può dirlo pubblicamente.


Nemmeno Jason Bourne potrebbe avvicinarsi a Putin in questo momento. È più probabile che qualcuno faccia fuori questo Alexander


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Nemmeno Jason Bourne potrebbe avvicinarsi a Putin in questo momento. È più probabile che qualcuno faccia fuori questo Alexander



Non hai tutti i torti. Putin avrà già triplicato l'offerta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Marzo 2022)

Rispondo solo adesso all'altro topic 
mi fa sorridere.. le esercitazioni congiunte tra Cina e Russia? per forza! sono anni che sanno dove vogliono arrivare.. ma quindi non possono essere un segnale deterrente per dire noi ci siamo e ti facciamo vedere che non ci prenderete alla sprovvista.. ? Altro esempio! i nostri ridicoli tg quando scomparve per 1 settimana Putin si domandavano dove fosse finite con conclusioni ridicole come è ammalato.. e scappato dalla donna.. ecc.. invece di dire che era stato preso e sbattuto dentro a un bunker dopo che era stato intercettato un codice che impartiva ordine di attaccare mosca con un sottomarino nucleare.. casualmente nello stesso periodo è stato disonorato un americano per disobbedienza ad un ordine diretto (lancio del missile) e una settimana dopo la più grande spedizione/esercitazione dal dopo guerra direzione Alaska.. ma si sempre le solite coincidenze.. e ripeto io mi indignavo già e ho verificato le dinamiche di quel periodo!


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io sono scioccato.. dopo le ultime notizie che pian piano stanno venendo fuori.. con questa crisi Russa-Ucraina noi rischiamo di ripetere un altra crisi energetica *peggiore di quella del 1973.. *la gente sta a sventolare le bandiere ucraine a destra e a sinistra ma non sa cosa gli capiterà il prossimo anno.. abbiamo un buco di 30 miliardi di metri cubi di gas da coprire e a malapena forse ne riusciremo a coprire 10.. con ( carbone e riserve ) ma resteranno quasi 20 miliardi da coprire e purtroppo l'Italia non sa dove prenderlo perchè tutti gli accordi sono stati già firmati.. NON CI SONO..
> 
> si rischia il collasso il prossimo inverno tenetevi forte che le aziende dovranno chiudere perchè non ci sarà energia per tutti... e nemmeno benzina per riempire le auto..



Peggio di quello che temessi allora: se il buco del gas italiano è così ampio e gli accordi sono tutti siglati, la Russia stoccherà gas totalmente invendibile, e la Russia dipende incredibilmente dalla vendita del gas. La gente russa non sa cosa gli capiterà il prossimo anno. Pazzesco, se non ci arriva la Nato fisicamente, ci arriva economicamente.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2022)

Rompo per un attimo il silenzio radio, da buon parolaio falso.

Io continuo a ribadire che era meglio non fare l'escalation e dargli corda. Forse è proprio quello che i russi speravano, paradossalmente. Potrebbe spiegare varie cose, e come mai stanno alimentando il giochino.

Forse cedere su qualcosa poteva spiazzargli. Se la comunità agiva di concerto, lasciavano spazio ai russi stabilendo però ben altri parametri di intervento, con altro approccio e cervello.

Spiace per l'Ucraina, ma a questi livelli è necessario guardare un po' più in là della semplice reazione, per ora a base di twettate e negoziazioni alla Magron. Inoltre, come ho sempre detto, evitavano ulteriore guerra a quella gente.

E se veramente si accontentano dell'Ucraina, il giochino finisce lì.

Io credo che ci sia ben altro sotto questa invasione, poi sbaglierò. A me sembra strano che stiano invadendo alla canzo di erdokan. Guarda caso usciamo malridotti dalla pandemia, e gli USA attraversano un periodo, diciamo così, di smarrimento di identità. La UE, che dire, completamente un cane sciolto. Ovviamente c'entra anche la Cina, ma non sono sicuro che sia veramente un'amante della Russia, sono amicizie sempre molto guardinghe che per il momento servono solo a spalleggiarsi, per puro interesse.

Fanno tanto polverone sulla disapprovazione mondiale, però intanto Cina e India messe assieme sono metà della popolazione mondiale e non mi sembra che vogliano la testa dei russi.

E onestamente a me fa un po' ridere che la punta di diamante della difesa/offesa del blocco occidentale si basi sulle taglie da ricercato.

Non mi voglio sbilanciare, ma ho altri scenari nella testa.

In genere quando le cose non tornano, vuol dire che sono state fatte assunzioni sbagliate.

Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *L' oligarca russo Alexander Konanykhin, che attualmente vive negli Stati Unit, ha messo una taglia da $1,000,000 per chiunque arresti Putin. Lo riferisce l'agenzia Nexta *


Sono sorpreso. Ma ciò significa che pure i potendo della Russia si stan stancando


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> beh, c'è un rischio molto peggiore in questo momento.


In rischio é peggiore, ma ciò che riporta lui éla certezza. Una cosa non esclude l'altra


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> In rischio é peggiore, ma ciò che riporta lui éla certezza. Una cosa non esclude l'altra


ho paura piu di altro che di quello.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ho paura piu di altro che di quello.


Chiunque sano di mente avrebbe paura, anche chi non lo ammette, non sei solo in questo credimi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sono sorpreso. Ma ciò significa che pure i potendo della Russia si stan stancando


bè questo oligarca vive negli Stati Uniti da anni. Dalla Russia non mi aspetterei questa grande rivolta degli oligarchi e degli uomini di Stato. In primisi perchè tutti quelli nei posti di comando sono "amici" selezionati da Putin negli ultimi 20 anni. Inoltre per quanto se ne dica Putin secondo gli ultimi sondaggi ha un consenso addirittura aumentato a oltre il 70%. Insomma per fare un colpo di stato hai bisogno del consenso della popolazione, che per ora pare in maggioranza con Putin.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2022)

Ciao core

L' acciaio te lo quotano per mezza giornata, domani non sai già se lo troverai e quanto costerà.

Ci aspettano crisi sotto ogni punto di vista


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Nemmeno Jason Bourne potrebbe avvicinarsi a Putin in questo momento. È più probabile che qualcuno faccia fuori questo Alexander


Ci vorrebbe John Wick o MacGyver


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A dirla tutta, non mi farei troppi problemi neanche a imparare il russo: ho sempre voluto leggere “Evgenij Onegin” in lingua originale…


Appoggio anche questa


----------



## mabadi (3 Marzo 2022)

Comunque io non capisco Putin.
Uno che dopo la caduta dell'URSS si è goduto la vita, si è preso miliardi di tangenti, ha investito all'estero, non ha dato soldi all'esercito, per quale motivo alla pensione deve decidere di diventare il bersaglio n° 1? Putin era il primo oligarca Russo, pare che gli altri stiano già fuggendo.
Siamo certi che non ci sia qualcuno dietro? tipo generali o simili nostalgici dell'URSS?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Nel frattempo Dmitry Kuleba, il Ministro degli Esteri Ucraino, continua a invocare la No-Fly Zone sull'Ucraina da parte della NATO. Io ragazzi spero proprio, un pò egoisticamente, che la NATO non faccia un errore simile. Sarebbe una discesa in guerra praticamente.


----------



## Milo (3 Marzo 2022)

Io spero che tra droni 007 e rivolte si uccida davvero Putin, perché tra fare la guerra o non muovere un dito siamo comunque in un punto di non ritorno, tra economia politica e territorialmente


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao core
> 
> L' acciaio te lo quotano per mezza giornata, domani non sai già se lo troverai e quanto costerà.
> 
> Ci aspettano crisi sotto ogni punto di vista



L'acciaio lo importiamo maggiormente dall'India e dagli usa, che hanno formato un accordo di produzione aggiuntiva ad inizio febbraio, almeno questo leggo su google dalle varie federazioni di categoria. Che ci aspettano crisi probabilmente mai viste è innegabile, ma, come nel covid, "come fai sbagli".


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

*Foto di civili ieri a Energodar, lungo la strada per una centrale nucleare [Fonte Ministro esteri Ucraino su twitter]*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Comunque io non capisco Putin.
> Uno che dopo la caduta dell'URSS si è goduto la vita, si è preso miliardi di tangenti, ha investito all'estero, non ha dato soldi all'esercito, per quale motivo alla pensione deve decidere di diventare il bersaglio n° 1? Putin era il primo oligarca Russo, pare che gli altri stiano già fuggendo.
> Siamo certi che non ci sia qualcuno dietro? tipo generali o simili nostalgici dell'URSS?



come tutti gli Autocrati dopo un ventennio al potere impazzisci. Una operazione del genere era fallita già prima di iniziarla. Non importa se entrerà a Kiev o meno. La Russia sarà isolata , e l'Ucraina diventerà terreno di scontro per anni se vuole continuare l'occupazione. Ma avete visto come parlava il capo dei servizi segreti nel consiglio di sicurezza russo? Era terrorizzato con Putin che lo riprendeva. Alla fine Putin si è circondato di Yes Man che diranno sì a tutto quello che dice, senza alcun dibattito critico. E' sempre cos' nella storia degli autocrati, che temono in primis le persone intorno a loro. Io penso veramente che in fondo lui volesse ricreare la Grande Russia e Kiev è un simbolo dell'Impero. la prima grande capitale dei russi. La prossima doveva essere la Bielorussia, appena ci lascia le penne Lukashenko. Vedendola dal punto di vista Russo, l'espansione NATO poteva ufficialmente concludersi senza Ucraina diciamo. Diciamo che potrebbe essere il casus belli.


----------



## vota DC (3 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Comunque veramente assurdo chiedere alla Svezia garanzie... La Svezia che ripeto è neutrale da 200 anni... Questi soffrono di manie di persecuzione


La Svezia ha offerto il passaggio di truppe sul suo territorio a Hitler per spostare le truppe dalla Norvegia alla Finlandia. La Spagna nonostante Francisco Franco ha rifiutato di dare l'accesso.
Tecnicamente è l'unico stato che ha partecipato all'aggressione contro la Russia rimasto in piedi dato che l'Italia di oggi non è il vecchio regno e gli Usa formalmente non hanno mai attaccato la Russia e l'hanno aiutata a respingere gli invasori durante l'ultima invasione...ma non capisco come mai temere gli svedesi....nel 1700 hanno quasi sconfitto la Russia ma ora fanno solo ridere, hanno persino amputato il leone nei simboli militari della marina per fare contente le femministe.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Dmitry Kuleba, il Ministro degli Esteri Ucraino, continua a invocare la No-Fly Zone sull'Ucraina da parte della NATO. Io ragazzi spero proprio, un pò egoisticamente, che la NATO non faccia un errore simile. Sarebbe una discesa in guerra praticamente.


Considero totalmente impossibile una decisione del genere da parte della NATO. Come dici tu: Effettivamente sarebbe una dichiarazione di guerra.


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> *Foto di civili ieri a Energodar, lungo la strada per una centrale nucleare [Fonte Ministro esteri Ucraino su twitter]*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1888



Si può pensare che sia magari un fake di propaganda o come penso io che siano vere le foto/video che si vedono. Ma in ogni caso se è vera questi hanno tanto tanto coraggio..


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Marzo 2022)

*Lavrov ha dichiarato che una soluzione in ucraina si troverà*


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè questo oligarca vive negli Stati Uniti da anni. Dalla Russia non mi aspetterei questa grande rivolta degli oligarchi e degli uomini di Stato. In primisi perchè tutti quelli nei posti di comando sono "amici" selezionati da Putin negli ultimi 20 anni. Inoltre per quanto se ne dica Putin secondo gli ultimi sondaggi ha un consenso addirittura aumentato a oltre il 70%. Insomma per fare un colpo di stato hai bisogno del consenso della popolazione, che per ora pare in maggioranza con Putin.


Che sia improbabile concordo, ma noi da qui possiamo solo sperare, non siamo nulla più che pedine sacrificabili, tutti , nessuno escluso


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> *Lavrov ha dichiarato che una soluzione in ucraina si troverà*


Certo, ha però aggiunto:"le richieste di Mosca sono minime", per cui abbiamo capito che è una trollata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> come tutti gli Autocrati dopo un ventennio al potere impazzisci. Una operazione del genere era fallita già prima di iniziarla. Non importa se entrerà a Kiev o meno. La Russia sarà isolata , e l'Ucraina diventerà terreno di scontro per anni se vuole continuare l'occupazione. Ma avete visto come parlava il capo dei servizi segreti nel consiglio di sicurezza russo? Era terrorizzato con Putin che lo riprendeva. *Alla fine Putin si è circondato di Yes Man che diranno sì a tutto quello che dice, senza alcun dibattito critico. E' sempre cos' nella storia degli autocrati, che temono in primis le persone intorno a loro. * Io penso veramente che in fondo lui volesse ricreare la Grande Russia e Kiev è un simbolo dell'Impero. la prima grande capitale dei russi. La prossima doveva essere la Bielorussia, appena ci lascia le penne Lukashenko. Vedendola dal punto di vista Russo, l'espansione NATO poteva ufficialmente concludersi senza Ucraina diciamo. Diciamo che potrebbe essere il casus belli.


Faccio un esempio un po strano che fa capire comunque come vivono in modo proprio certi personaggi.

Lavoro per una grande assicurazione. Il nostro top management non ha alcun contatto con la base.
Il nostro Chief of IT pensa che abbiamo la stessa attrattivita di Google e Apple per software developers. Siamo una assicurazione, qualsiasi esperto di IT preferisce Google ecc. Ma i suoi Yes-Man lo hanno fatto credere che fosse veramente cosi. Lui pensa che é cosi e nessuno intorno a lui ha il coraggio di spiegare la realta. E cosi si allontana sempre di piu dalla realta.

É un piccolo esempio. E adesso pensa a Putin e chi li sta vicino in un paese dove dissidenti possono semplicemente sparire.


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> *Lavrov ha dichiarato che una soluzione in ucraina si troverà*


Dipende quale risoluzione, se vogliono tutta l'Ucraina o la smilitarizzazione o imporre la politica estera, l'Ucraina non accetterà mai. Le proposta dell'Ucraina rimarrà quella dichiarata:

-Crimea alla Russia, le due Repubbliche del Donbass indipendenti
-Rinuncia di entrare nella NATO
-Proseguimento dell'entrata nella UE (visto che ci stanno lavorando dal 2015 a questo)

La Russia vuole:
-Annessione Crimea, la regione del Donbass
-Denazificazione dell'Ucraina (quindi decidere che governo metterci, filorusso)
-Demilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina

Bisogna che i due paesi si vengano incontro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> *Lavrov ha dichiarato che una soluzione in ucraina si troverà*


Certo che la troveranno, o si arrendono o li radono al suolo, probabilmente voleva intendere questo.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> L'acciaio lo importiamo maggiormente dall'India e dagli usa, che hanno formato un accordo di produzione aggiuntiva ad inizio febbraio, almeno questo leggo su google dalle varie federazioni di categoria. Che ci aspettano crisi probabilmente mai viste è innegabile, ma, come nel covid, "come fai sbagli".


L'acciaio che importiamo da fuori UE Bene.
Quanto incide?
Per quali usi?
C'è un mondo dietro.
Ne viene prodotto molto anche in Europa.
Un produttore italiano con sedi anche all'estero da qualche giorno ha sospeso le offerte in attesa di chiarimenti sul mercato 
La guerra aggiunge problemi ad una situazione preesistente di speculazione, strozzatura dell'offerta per tenere alti i prezzi insieme ad una domanda elevata.
Le accaierie usano gas o elettricità. Altro problema.
I costi di produzione e trasporto del gas continuano ad essere stracciati. È la speculazione sui contratti di acquisto a portare in alto i prezzi.
Qualcuno sta facendo extraprofitti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Certo, ha però aggiunto:"le richieste di Mosca sono minime", per cui abbiamo capito che è una trollata



Ha chiuso con un conciliante* "Washington domina l'Europa come Napoleone o Hitler hanno fatto a loro tempo".*

Un bell'antipasto per il negoziato.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha chiuso con un conciliante* "Washington domina l'Europa come Napoleone o Hitler hanno fatto a loro tempo".*
> 
> Un bell'antipasto per il negoziato.


Sì, dicendo che però sono pronti a dialogare sicuri che l'isteria e la frenesia dell'Occidente calerà lol


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè questo oligarca vive negli Stati Uniti da anni. Dalla Russia non mi aspetterei questa grande rivolta degli oligarchi e degli uomini di Stato. In primisi perchè tutti quelli nei posti di comando sono "amici" selezionati da Putin negli ultimi 20 anni. Inoltre per quanto se ne dica Putin secondo gli ultimi sondaggi ha un consenso addirittura aumentato a oltre il 70%. Insomma per fare un colpo di stato hai bisogno del consenso della popolazione, che per ora pare in maggioranza con Putin.


Addirittura? per forza con tutta questa russiofobia di questi anni con accuse su accuse che cadevano nel vuoto alla voce "prove" conoscendo la loro storia era il minimo..


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dipende quale risoluzione, se vogliono tutta l'Ucraina o la smilitarizzazione o imporre la politica estera, l'Ucraina non accetterà mai. Le proposta dell'Ucraina rimarrà quella dichiarata:
> 
> -Crimea alla Russia, le due Repubbliche del Donbass indipendenti
> -Rinuncia di entrare nella NATO
> ...


Dirò una cavolata, ma una soluzione potrebbe essere la divisione in 2 dell'Ucraina? Parte orientale sotto il controllo russo, parte occidentale in mano al governo attuale ma fuori dalla Nato.

Così la Russia avrebbe il suo cuscinetto a separarla dai territori Nato, sempre che questa fosse realmente la loro principale motivazione.


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La Svezia ha offerto il passaggio di truppe sul suo territorio a Hitler per spostare le truppe dalla Norvegia alla Finlandia. La Spagna nonostante Francisco Franco ha rifiutato di dare l'accesso.
> Tecnicamente è l'unico stato che ha partecipato all'aggressione contro la Russia rimasto in piedi dato che l'Italia di oggi non è il vecchio regno e gli Usa formalmente non hanno mai attaccato la Russia e l'hanno aiutata a respingere gli invasori durante l'ultima invasione...ma non capisco come mai temere gli svedesi....nel 1700 hanno quasi sconfitto la Russia ma ora fanno solo ridere, hanno persino amputato il leone nei simboli militari della marina per fare contente le femministe.



La Svezia fece anche usare le basi aeree agli Alleati. La sua posizione fu infatti "Chi mi chiede qualcosa io gliela dò" e questo esce proprio dal concetto di neutralità di non favorire nessuno nel conflitto. Se X mi chiede accesso e glielo dò, vado contro Y. Se X mi chiede accesso e non glielo dò, vado contro X.

Infatti la neutralità per come la interpreto gli stati la dichiarano ad inizio conflitto, ma poi i fatti devono renderla valida. E sulla Svezia tutti gli storici di parte e non la considerano neutrale dal 1800.

Tornando ad oggi, paradossalmente se Lukashenko avesse solo offerto passaggio e non fatto lanciare i missili si poteva dichiarare neutrale. Ma avrebbe dovuto anche accettare di far passare eventuali armi da lettonia verso l'ucraina per esserlo davvero.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha chiuso con un conciliante* "Washington domina l'Europa *


E come dargli torto?


----------



## mabadi (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> come tutti gli Autocrati dopo un ventennio al potere impazzisci. Una operazione del genere era fallita già prima di iniziarla. Non importa se entrerà a Kiev o meno. La Russia sarà isolata , e l'Ucraina diventerà terreno di scontro per anni se vuole continuare l'occupazione. Ma avete visto come parlava il capo dei servizi segreti nel consiglio di sicurezza russo? Era terrorizzato con Putin che lo riprendeva. Alla fine Putin si è circondato di Yes Man che diranno sì a tutto quello che dice, senza alcun dibattito critico. E' sempre cos' nella storia degli autocrati, che temono in primis le persone intorno a loro. Io penso veramente che in fondo lui volesse ricreare la Grande Russia e Kiev è un simbolo dell'Impero. la prima grande capitale dei russi. La prossima doveva essere la Bielorussia, appena ci lascia le penne Lukashenko. Vedendola dal punto di vista Russo, l'espansione NATO poteva ufficialmente concludersi senza Ucraina diciamo. Diciamo che potrebbe essere il casus belli.


Sì diciamo che una possibilità è che sia impazzito di recente. Perché fino ad ora ha pensato a spassarsela e non mi sembra che fino ad oggi abbia investito nel ricreare la URSS. 
In teoria Putin si sarebbe dovuto "accontentare" di un impegno congiunto Nato e Ucraina.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E come dargli torto?


Impossibile


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Addirittura? per forza con tutta questa russiofobia di questi anni con accuse su accuse che cadevano nel vuoto alla voce "prove" conoscendo la loro storia era il minimo..



al di là della Russofobia, da un punto di vista analitico-economico non si può che definire pazzia l'invasione su larga scala di una nazione europea di 45 milioni di abitanti nel 2022. La Russia ha un PIL inferiore all'Italia, è una nullità economica. Mi riferivo a questo quando dico che la guerra era già persa prima di iniziarla. D'altronde il Mondo funziona così, se gli USA avessero l'economia dell'Italia non farebbero paura a nessuno.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> L'acciaio lo importiamo maggiormente dall'India e dagli usa, che hanno formato un accordo di produzione aggiuntiva ad inizio febbraio, almeno questo leggo su google dalle varie federazioni di categoria. Che ci aspettano crisi probabilmente mai viste è innegabile, ma, come nel covid, "come fai sbagli".


Ho appena parlato con 4 acciaierie, fidati che parecchio arriva dall' EST Europa

Non tutto l' acciaio arriva da india e USA

Anzi, la minor parte.

Indiani, per certe commesse addirittura i clienti non ne vogliono sentir parlare.

Certificati USA ne ho visti pochissimi nella mia vita.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

*Dopo la presa di Cherson, le truppe russe si starebbero muovendo Ovest verso Mikholaiv, altro importante centro sul Mar Nero. Mezzi anfibi si starebbero anche spostando verso Odessa, avvicinandosi al confine Moldavo. Lo riporta il New York Times ed Interfax. *


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2022)

Sinceramente, valuto anche un' altra ipotesi:

- I russi non sono cosi pazzi da lanciare seriamente bombe atomiche, ma si stanno pisciando addosso dalle risate a vedere noi cacarci addosso.


----------



## vota DC (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> al di là della Russofobia, da un punto di vista analitico-economico non si può che definire pazzia l'invasione su larga scala di una nazione europea di 45 milioni di abitanti nel 2022. La Russia ha un PIL inferiore all'Italia, è una nullità economica. Mi riferivo a questo quando dico che la guerra era già persa prima di iniziarla. D'altronde il Mondo funziona così, se gli USA avessero l'economia dell'Italia non farebbero paura a nessuno.


Si dovrà indagare su questo. La Russia ma anche l'Unione Sovietica prima sono sempre stati petrostati con al massimo industria pesante inefficienti che puntavano su quantità piuttosto che qualità.
L'Italia sta moltiplicando il PIL ogni anno mentre perde continuamente settori strategici e con questa moltiplicazione del PIL non si capisce come mai i giovani abbiano meno prospettive dei loro genitori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

*The Bangladesh Shipping Corporation annuncia che un suo mercantile è stato colpito da un razzo russo e un marinaio sarebbe rimasto ucciso. La nave container era diretta dal Mar Nero in Italia. Lo riporta il New York Times*


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2022)

Io credo che a questo punto la prospettiva più probabile sia che i russi si fermino ad occupare solo le zone con rilevanti quote russe nella popolazione, e che occupino Kiev per avere maggiore leva negoziale.
A quel punto divideranno in due il paese de facto, modello corea, instaurando nella parte orientale un regime simil bielorusso e di fatto vassallo di mosca, lasciando la parte occidentale propriamente europea a UE e Nato.

Unica alternativa per mantenere l'integrità ucraina sarebbe trovare un accordo su 3 punti 
- Riconoscimento crimea russa 
- Riconoscimento indipendenza delle repubbliche separatiste ed estensione al loro dominio su tutto il donbass
- Neutralizzazione (ma non demilitarizzazione) dell'Ucraina, che si mantiene la facoltà di entrare nell'UE ma non nella NATO


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2022)

Come è finita poi col caccia rumeno sparito ieri sera?


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come è finita poi col caccia rumeno sparito ieri sera?



Le news dicono che sono caduti caccia ed elicottero a causa del maltempo..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che a questo punto la prospettiva più probabile sia che i russi si fermino ad occupare solo le zone con rilevanti quote russe nella popolazione, e che occupino Kiev per avere maggiore leva negoziale.
> A quel punto divideranno in due il paese de facto, modello corea, instaurando nella parte orientale un regime simil bielorusso e di fatto vassallo di mosca, lasciando la parte occidentale propriamente europea a UE e Nato.
> 
> Unica alternativa per mantenere l'integrità ucraina sarebbe trovare un accordo su 3 punti
> ...



non penso gli Ucraini accetteranno mai una divisione del territorio (Est-Ovest del fiume Dnipro in pratica). Probabilmente come dici i tre punti elencati sono il bottino minimo che serve ai russi per tornare a casa da "vincitori"


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come è finita poi col caccia rumeno sparito ieri sera?


Per quanto riguarda l'elicottero ci sono altri due morti, inoltre il pilota aveva riportato condizioni avverse e stava rientrando alla base.
Hanno trovato il Jet a Cogealac un'aera disabitata vicino il Mar Nero, ma da Maps a me sembra territorio della Romania comunque, cause ancora ignote


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2022)

Sembrano confermati colloqui a Brest per le 13


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Shmuk (3 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Le news dicono che sono caduti caccia ed elicottero a causa del maltempo..



Sono un pò arruginiti i romeni...


----------



## varvez (3 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

*Nuova telefonata Putin-Macron alla vigilia dell'incontro.
Esattamente come la scorsa volta.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

*Qui non si parla di COVID, terapie intensive o vaccini.
Usate altri topic.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nuova telefonata Putin-Macron alla vigilia dell'incontro.
> Esattamente come la scorsa volta.*



.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nuova telefonata Putin-Macron alla vigilia dell'incontro.
> Esattamente come la scorsa volta.*


speriamo Macron non risponda, porta sfiga


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Anche oggi attendiamo ansiosi il risveglio di @Darren Marshall


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> speriamo Macron non risponda, porta sfiga



Chissà come l'ha trollato questa volta.


----------



## Maurizio91 (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *L' oligarca russo Alexander Konanykhin, che attualmente vive negli Stati Unit, ha messo una taglia da $1,000,000 per chiunque arresti Putin. Lo riferisce l'agenzia Nexta *


Sbaglio o questo tizio ha gli attributi che gli pesano 80kg a palla? 
Va bene che è negli USA, ma quanti nemici si farà dopo questa dichiarazione? E lui non è il capo di uno stato, quindi non ha le spalle coperte.

Comunque per quel che vale, secondo me è un passo importante. Di solito si dice che se inizia un primo, gli altri seguono.

Serve gente che non mostri paura a parlare (male) di Putin. Infatti a mio parere i cartelli in piazza con insulti a Putin sono utili, e in genere è utile su internet parlarne male (se la platea è internazionale).


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Unica alternativa per mantenere l'integrità ucraina sarebbe trovare un accordo su 3 punti
> - Riconoscimento crimea russa
> - Riconoscimento indipendenza delle repubbliche separatiste ed estensione al loro dominio su tutto il donbass
> - Neutralizzazione (ma non demilitarizzazione) dell'Ucraina, che si mantiene la facoltà di entrare nell'UE ma non nella NATO


questo stallo c'è da prima della guerra...continuano a non accettare gli ucraini questo.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chissà come l'ha trollato questa volta.


magari gli dice che sta par attaccare uno stato europeo e qualche fesso ci crede


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

*Per discussioni interlacciate Pandemia-Guerra, usiamo questo topic.









La fine del Mondo: ci siamo?



La fine del mondo che conosciamo, per inteso.. Quello a cui stiamo assistendo è un qualcosa di assolutamente inatteso, perfino impensabile eppure sta succedendo davvero, a questo punto tutte le opzioni vanno messe sul tavolo, e mi viene in mente questo scenario definiamolo apocalittico. E se...





www.milanworld.net





Questi lasciamoli alla cronaca e ai commenti sulle notizie.*


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

*Secondo il Ministero della Difesa russo alla Tas, i russi starebbero garantendo pause dai combattimenti per permettere l'evacuazione dei civili*


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Ministero della Difesa russo alla Tas, i russi starebbero garantendo pause dai combattimenti per permettere l'evacuazione dei civili*


Sarò pessimista io ed è solo una buona notizia, ma non vorrei fosse preludio di uso di armi più pesanti e raid distruttivi


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Ministero della Difesa russo alla Tas, i russi starebbero garantendo pause dai combattimenti per permettere l'evacuazione dei civili*


speriamo non sia l'ennesimo trollaggio


----------



## Snake (3 Marzo 2022)

intanto Macron s'è fatto prendere per il culo per un'ora e mezza da Putin


----------



## chicagousait (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Ministero della Difesa russo alla Tas, i russi starebbero garantendo pause dai combattimenti per permettere l'evacuazione dei civili*


Non è che mi fiderei troppo delle garanzie russe. Durante il primo incontro hanno comunque bombardato pesantemente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

*Fitch e Moody’s tagliano il Rating sul debito sovrano Russo a junk (spazzatura). Lo riferisce Bloomberg *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Ministero della Difesa russo alla Tas, i russi starebbero garantendo pause dai combattimenti per permettere l'evacuazione dei civili*



Sappiamo bene cosa significa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non è che gli americani un accordo tra Russia ed Ucraina non lo vogliono?



Beh,pensa quanti affari stanno facendo ora gli americani tra armi,gas e "reputazione".
E' proprio vero che il tempo cancella ogni crimine.. 

P.S Con la cancellazione di nordstream2 gli ameriCANI stanno godendo e non poco.
Da mesi che inasprivano sanzioni contro la Russia per via di questo gasdotto.
Ora la germania sta acquistando (a prezzi doppi) gas shale indovinate da chi ? Ma dagli Usa,ovvio 

Fortuna che ci siamo noi fedeli cagnolini europei al guinzaglio che eseguiamo ogni ordine in arrivo dalla Casa Bianca


----------



## evangel33 (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,pensa quanti affari stanno facendo ora gli americani tra armi,gas e "reputazione".
> E' proprio vero che il tempo cancella ogni crimine..
> 
> P.S Con la cancellazione di nordstream2 gli ameriCANI stanno godendo e non poco.
> ...


Che noia. Guarda, bastava che i russi non avessero invaso un altro Stato e il gas continuavamo a comprarlo da loro. E invece...


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> speriamo non sia l'ennesimo trollaggio



Questa deve essere una giornata distensiva: devono riaprire necessariamente la borsa locale e leccarsi le ferite, sennò oltre ai risparmi pure il rublo crolla ancora e si trovano davvero la rivoluzione, qui non siamo in Iraq, devono farsi i conti.

Senza contare che il 7 c'è l'Aia che dovrà prendere in esame quanto fatto, il rischio diplomatico c'è, quindi non possono permettersi grossi incidenti.

Esamineranno la proposta Ucraina, troveranno un punto random imprescindibile, ma sosterranno che finalmente c'è margine. Poi bomberderanno. La chiusura delle trattative ci sarà con la presa di Kiev, betto soldi anche qua. (Peccato non ci siano scommesse, avrei preso bei soldi).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Che noia. Guarda, bastava che i russi non avessero invaso un altro Stato e il gas continuavamo a comprarlo da loro. E invece...



Che noia si,mi spiace che il mio discorso non sia stato recepito a fondo,dal momento che parlavo di sanzioni pre-guerra.
Sanzioni americane che ovviamente siamo stati noi europei a pagarle,in quanto importatori

Che barba che noia,che noia che barba


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Che noia. Guarda, bastava che i russi non avessero invaso un altro Stato e il gas continuavamo a comprarlo da loro. E invece...



Per questo non riesco a capire perchè si è impuntato per due miniere di carbone, una di alluminio e un porto... deve esserci altro, perchè sennò mi allineo anche io a dire che Putin è fuori di testa.

Mi stanno facendo diventare complottista, ma qui c'è per forza una mano gialla o una a stelle e strisce, non può mandare in vacca un'intera economia per questo. Spero ci siano gli Usa dietro, ma continuo a credere che a breve la Cina si farà sentire.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io sono scioccato.. dopo le ultime notizie che pian piano stanno venendo fuori.. con questa crisi Russa-Ucraina noi rischiamo di ripetere un altra crisi energetica *peggiore di quella del 1973.. *la gente sta a sventolare le bandiere ucraine a destra e a sinistra ma non sa cosa gli capiterà il prossimo anno.. abbiamo un buco di 30 miliardi di metri cubi di gas da coprire e a malapena forse ne riusciremo a coprire 10.. con ( carbone e riserve ) ma resteranno quasi 20 miliardi da coprire e purtroppo l'Italia non sa dove prenderlo perchè tutti gli accordi sono stati già firmati.. NON CI SONO..
> 
> si rischia il collasso il prossimo inverno tenetevi forte che le aziende dovranno chiudere perchè non ci sarà energia per tutti... e nemmeno benzina per riempire le auto..



L'ho scritto tempo addietro, in Germania a ottobre 2021 mandavano gli spot del governo su come scaldarsi con le candele... E' evidente che già si sapeva dove si sarebbe andati, altrimenti per quale cavolo di motivo un paese come la Germania mi fa uno spot del genere?


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto tempo addietro, in Germania a ottobre 2021 mandavano gli spot del governo su come scaldarsi con le candele... E' evidente che già si sapeva dove si sarebbe andati, altrimenti per quale cavolo di motivo un paese come la Germania mi fa uno spot del genere?


la gente fa fatica a capire la premeditazione. perderebbero troppe basi su cui poggia il pensiero comune.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,pensa quanti affari stanno facendo ora gli americani tra armi,gas e "reputazione".
> E' proprio vero che il tempo cancella ogni crimine..
> 
> P.S Con la cancellazione di nordstream2 gli ameriCANI stanno godendo e non poco.
> ...



Hai centrato il punto, tra l'altro Trump lo aveva detto chiaro e tondo a tutti : noi vi diamo la nato a difesa della Russia, e voi portate i soldi in Russia comprando le loro risorse. Beh, l'altro ha finito quanto iniziato dal primo, a sostegno che il presidente che sia da una parte o dall'altra, non cambia assolutamente nulla in termini decisionali, South Park docet.

Eppure noi in Italia questo concetto dovremmo conoscerlo


----------



## Devil man (3 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto tempo addietro, in Germania a ottobre 2021 mandavano gli spot del governo su come scaldarsi con le candele... E' evidente che già si sapeva dove si sarebbe andati, altrimenti per quale cavolo di motivo un paese come la Germania mi fa uno spot del genere?


qui rischia di collassare tutto...


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

Putin ha ufficialmente introdotto la censura di stato. Fonte Ansa


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Putin ha ufficialmente introdotto la censura di stato. Fonte Ansa


la vedo difficile nell'era di internet


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la vedo difficile nell'era di internet



La Cina non mi pare che abbia problemi con la censura ai tempi di internet...


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Putin ha ufficialmente introdotto la censura di stato. Fonte Ansa


Ancora la legge marziale non è ufficiale da quanto mi risulta.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la vedo difficile nell'era di internet



Spesse volte sarei per censurare internet.


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

*Cargo Estone è affondato dopo un'esplosione a largo di Odessa [The Guardian]*


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> *Cargo Estone è affondato dopo un'esplosione a largo di Odessa [The Guardian]*


L'Estonia fa parte della NATO...


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Estonia fa parte della NATO...


Buongiorno! Sempre più dormiglione!


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Estonia fa parte della NATO...


Già....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

*BREAKING: secondo Le Figaro e BBC nella telefonata di 90 minuti appena intercorsa tra Putin e Macron, sarebbe stato richiesto dalla Russia la piena demilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina e lo Stato di Neutralità. Mosca ha annunciato che continuerà senza condizioni la guerra contro i nazionalisti dell' Ucraina e aumenterà le richieste a ogni nuovo tavolo delle trattative. *


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Buongiorno! Sempre più dormiglione!


Mi son svegliato alle sei oh! Solo che devo anche andare a lavorare nel frattempo


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *BREAKING: secondo Le Figaro nella telefonata di 90 minuti appena intercorsa tra Putin e Macron, sarebbe stato richiesto dalla Russia la piena demilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina e lo Stato di Neutralità. Mosca ha annunciato che continuerà senza condizioni la guerra contro i nazionalisti dell' Ucraina e aumenterà le richieste a ogni nuovo tavolo delle trattative. *


Tradotto: L'Ucraina non deve avere nessun tipo di forza armata per difendersi ed il suo status deve essere influenzabile dalla Russia.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi son svegliato alle sei oh! Solo che devo anche andare a lavorare nel frattempo


Il lavoro rende liberi dicevano i seguaci di un simpatico pittore baffuto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tradotto: L'Ucraina non deve avere nessun tipo di forza armata per difendersi ed il suo status deve essere influenzabile dalla Russia.



il tavolo di oggi mi sembra una farsa insomma, speriamo almeno concordino qualche corridoio umanitario


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

*Putin ha chiesto a Macron di evacuare in ogni modo i cittadini stranieri dall'Ucraina*


----------



## RickyB83 (3 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> *Cargo Estone è affondato dopo un'esplosione a largo di Odessa [The Guardian]*



Hanno preso una mina


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin ha chiesto a Macron di evacuare in ogni modo i cittadini stranieri dall'Ucraina*


Ahia, questo fa una strage stavolta....


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin ha chiesto a Macron di evacuare in ogni modo i cittadini stranieri dall'Ucraina*


Chissà che ha in mente...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> BREAKING: secondo Le Figaro e BBC nella telefonata di 90 minuti appena intercorsa tra Putin e Macron, sarebbe stato richiesto dalla Russia la piena demilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina e lo Stato di Neutralità. Mosca ha annunciato che continuerà senza condizioni la guerra contro i nazionalisti dell' Ucraina e *aumenterà le richieste a ogni nuovo tavolo delle trattative.*



Questo già si sapeva,è anche normale (militarmente parlando),dal momento che stanno avanzando con il chiaro intento di piegare la resistenza ucraina in ogni modo.

Quando tutti si accorgeranno che la salvezza dell'intera Ucraina è impossibile e l'unica soluzione è quella di far diventare l'ucraina una nazione neutrale (concedendo i territori russofoni agli invasori),sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*IL MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO ANNUNCIA IL CAMBIAMENTO DELLE OPERAZIONI DA DIFENSIVE A CONTROFFENSIVE. 
GIÀ NELLA GIORNATA DI IERI GLI UCRAINI ERANO RIUSCITI RIPRENDERE MAKARIV, MENTRE OGGI LE FORZE UCRAINE AVREBBERO LIBERATO BUCHA. 

QUESTE OPERAZIONI SI STANNO SVOLGENDO ESCLUSIVAMENTE SUL FRONTE NORD-OVEST DI KIEV. 

SUGLI ALTRI FRONTI INVECE, SPECIALMENTE A SUD LE FORZE UCRAINE SONO SEMPRE SULLA DIFENSIVA.
I RUSSI PENETRATI DALLA CRIMEA STANNO RIUSCENDO PIAN PIANO AD OTTENERE DEI BUONI RISULTATI STRATEGICI, HANNO PRESO KHERSON E CIRCONDATO MARIUPOL.*


----------



## Snake (3 Marzo 2022)

Intanto il Premier della Georgia ha firmato la richiesta di adesione all'Unione Europea


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*LA FREGATA RUSSA "ADMIRAL KASATONOV" È STATA BLOCCATA DALLE AUTORITÀ TURCHE CHE HANNO MESSO IN PRATICA L'ANNUNCIATA CHIUSURA DEL BOSFORO PER LE NAVI MILITARI.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA FREGATA RUSSA "ADMIRAL KASATONOV" È STATA BLOCCATA DALLE AUTORITÀ TURCHE CHE HANNO MESSO IN PRATICA L'ANNUNCIATA CHIUSURA DEL BOSFORO PER LE NAVI MILITARI.*



temo sempre che Erdogan faccia una cacata, non so perchè. Spero soltanto che non parta mai un colpo tra russi e turchi altrimenti è finita.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> temo sempre che Erdogan faccia una cacata, non so perchè. Spero soltanto che non parta mai un colpo tra russi e turchi altrimenti è finita.


Devo dargli atto che è l'unico che non si è mai cahato sotto con Putin


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO ANNUNCIA IL CAMBIAMENTO DELLE OPERAZIONI DA DIFENSIVE A CONTROFFENSIVE.
> GIÀ NELLA GIORNATA DI IERI GLI UCRAINI ERANO RIUSCITI RIPRENDERE MAKARIV, MENTRE OGGI LE FORZE UCRAINE AVREBBERO LIBERATO BUCHA.
> 
> QUESTE OPERAZIONI SI STANNO SVOLGENDO ESCLUSIVAMENTE SUL FRONTE NORD-OVEST DI KIEV.
> ...


.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> temo sempre che Erdogan faccia una cacata, non so perchè. Spero soltanto che non parta mai un colpo tra russi e turchi altrimenti è finita.


Che sul Bosforo la gestisca il turco da solo non lascia tranquilli, hai ragione


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*DALLA TURCHIA: I RUSSI PENSAVANO CHE IL NOSTRO BLOCCO DEL BOSFORO FOSSE SOLO VERBALE. NOI SIAMO STATI CHIARI, NESSUNA NAVE MILITARE PUÒ TRANSITARE.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Devo dargli atto che è l'unico che non si è mai cahato sotto con Putin



Però è uno dei pochi che non ha dato sanzioni alla russia 
Occhio che questo farà il doppio gioco


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Che sul Bosforo la gestisca il turco da solo non lascia tranquilli, hai ragione


In teoria c'è la convenzione di Montreux che regola il passaggio nello stretto dei dardanelli, in pratica tra le varie cose dice che se la Turchia è neutrale in tempo di Guerra non è consentito il passaggio di nessuna nave da guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però è uno dei pochi che non ha dato sanzioni alla russia
> Occhio che questo farà il doppio gioco



Aspetta per capire chi offre di più. Stile Chala.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

*Rai 2: In arrivo 4000 profughi ucraini in Italia.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> In teoria c'è la convenzione di Montreux che regola il passaggio nello stretto dei dardanelli, in pratica tra le varie cose dice che se la Turchia è neutrale in tempo di Guerra non è consentito il passaggio di nessuna nave da guerra.


Grazie per la delucidazione


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Grazie per la delucidazione


Ovviamente è la teoria.. poi erdogan fa quello che vuole come sempre  però concettualmente ha una giustificazione da dare a Putin


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> temo sempre che Erdogan faccia una cacata, non so perchè. Spero soltanto che non parta mai un colpo tra russi e turchi altrimenti è finita.



E lo farà per acquisire peso, e poi fare chissà cosa, esercitando questo peso.

Vediamo che succede a rendere primedonne questi animali che agiscono a seconda dei giorni di distanza dal Ramadan.

Siamo allo sbando.


----------



## Snake (3 Marzo 2022)

Macron: Putin vuole conquistare tutta l’Ucraina


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Macron: Putin vuole conquistare tutta l’Ucraina



Osservazione da statista vero.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

*Macron dopo telefonata con Putin:"il peggio deve ancora arrivare, Putin vuole conquistare tutta L'Ucraina"*


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Macron: Putin vuole conquistare tutta l’Ucraina


Grande Macron tu si che sei un genio...non l'aveva capito nessuno


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Rai 2: In arrivo 4000 profughi ucraini in Italia.*


Nulla contro chi scappa veramente dalle guerre (poi però voglio vedere come si farà ad accoglierli veramente tutti, mi auguro in una distribuzione equa tra tutti i paesi), ma rimango schifato dalla destra italiana che non potendosi opporre all'ondata di buonismo pro-Ucraina, che è molto più forte di quella pro-africani, rimane zitta ed accomodante. Basti vedere l'ultima uscita di Zaia sulle seconde case dei veneti agli ucraini che gli stanno facendo beccare insulti sui social.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Macron: Putin vuole conquistare tutta l’Ucraina


Dichiarazioni veramente utili in vista del negoziato.


----------



## Snake (3 Marzo 2022)

madonna ma sto pupazzo quando crepa?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grande Macron tu si che sei un genio...non l'aveva capito nessuno



Forse lo ha capito pure Di Maio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grande Macron tu si che sei un genio...non l'aveva capito nessuno


Si sta facendo umiliare giorno dopo giorno come fosse un pupazzo, incredibile.


----------



## wildfrank (3 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Macron: Putin vuole conquistare tutta l’Ucraina


Non s'era capito.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si sta facendo umiliare giorno dopo giorno come fosse un pupazzo, incredibile.


Guardacaso Putin parla solo con lui, perché sa che è un bimbominkia


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si sta facendo umiliare giorno dopo giorno come fosse un pupazzo, incredibile.



Questi sono gli statisti che dovevano impedire preventivamente a Putin di “crescere” troppo?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Macron dopo telefonata con Putin:"il peggio deve ancora arrivare, Putin vuole conquistare tutta L'Ucraina"*



Le Figaro aggiunge che Putin ha dichiarato che la situazione si aggraverà enormemente nei prossimi giorni se gli Ucraini non accetteranno la resa.


----------



## sottoli (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nulla contro chi scappa veramente dalle guerre (poi però voglio vedere come si farà ad accoglierli veramente tutti, mi auguro in una distribuzione equa tra tutti i paesi), ma rimango schifato dalla destra italiana che non potendosi opporre all'ondata di buonismo pro-Ucraina, che è molto più forte di quella pro-africani, rimane zitta ed accomodante. Basti vedere l'ultima uscita di Zaia sulle seconde case dei veneti agli ucraini che gli stanno facendo beccare insulti sui social.


Sarà già il decimo messaggio in cui vedo parlare di guerra "vera"... Beata l'ignoranza (senza offesa, dato di fatto che chi ne parla non è stato là) di chi Somalia, Mali, Palestina e Siria le ha viste solo in cartolina, certe cose non si dimenticano...spero non sia maggiore empatia verso un caucasico perché quello allora sarebbe un problema più radicale, ma non riesco a capire da dove altro può venire questo bisogno di legittimare di più una guerra orribile e dei profughi sfigati rispetto ad un'altra guerra orribile con profughi altrettanto sfigati


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grande Macron tu si che sei un genio...non l'aveva capito nessuno



E fortuna che Micron lo sente quotidianamente..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E fortuna che Micron lo sente quotidianamente..



Putin ha bisogno di distrarsi con qualcuno che non capisce nulla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*MERCANTILE PANAMENSE SILURATO ED AFFONDATO A LARGO DI ODESSA NEL MAR NERO.
CI SONO VITTIME TRA L'EQUIPAGGIO DELLA NAVE.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MERCANTILE PANAMENSE SILURATO ED AFFONDATO A LARGO DI ODESSA NEL MAR NERO.
> CI SONO VITTIME TRA L'EQUIPAGGIO DELLA NAVE.*



e sono tre in un giorno. Ma che stanno facendo i russi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin ha bisogno di distrarsi con qualcuno che non capisce nulla.



Ma non è che è proprio Macron che sta facendo da stratega militare per Putin ?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MERCANTILE PANAMENSE SILURATO ED AFFONDATO A LARGO DI ODESSA NEL MAR NERO.
> CI SONO VITTIME TRA L'EQUIPAGGIO DELLA NAVE.*


E' sempre quello estone, penso.

Batteva bandiera Panamense


----------



## Baba (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nulla contro chi scappa veramente dalle guerre (poi però voglio vedere come si farà ad accoglierli veramente tutti, mi auguro in una distribuzione equa tra tutti i paesi), ma rimango schifato dalla destra italiana che non potendosi opporre all'ondata di buonismo pro-Ucraina, che è molto più forte di quella pro-africani, rimane zitta ed accomodante. Basti vedere l'ultima uscita di Zaia sulle seconde case dei veneti agli ucraini che gli stanno facendo beccare insulti sui social.


Il problema vero è come le gestisci queste persone. 
Settimana scorsa ho dovuto passare la notte alla stazione di Milano centrale e giuro che non ho mai visto così tanto degrado in vita mia. E di stazioni ferroviarie tra Europa e Asia ne ho viste parecchie. Gli Africani comandando letteralmente la zona con la polizia a due passi che fissa il vuoto. È stato qualcosa di surreale.


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2022)

Io pagherei di tasca per sentire i primi 30 secondi della conversazione tra Macron e Putin .

"Ciao Vlad, come stai? Tutto bene? Che tempo fa oggi a Mosca? L'altra volta mi hai preso per il cul0 eh"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Il problema vero è come le gestisci queste persone.
> Settimana scorsa ho dovuto passare la notte alla stazione di Milano centrale e giuro che non ho mai visto così tanto degrado in vita mia. E di stazioni ferroviarie tra Europa e Asia ne ho viste parecchie. Gli Africani comandando letteralmente la zona con la polizia a due passi che fissa il vuoto. È stato qualcosa di surreale.



Sei stato fortunato ad esserne uscito indenne.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e sono tre in un giorno. Ma che stanno facendo i russi?


È evidente stiano bloccando ogni possibile rifornimento che arriva via mare all'ucraina, anche a costo di affondare navi neutrali.
Ciò se non sbaglio costituisce una violazione del diritto internazionale e probabilmente è anche un crimine di guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma non è che è proprio Macron che sta facendo da stratega militare per Putin ?



Non credo. Putin vuole vincere


----------



## folletto (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ahia, questo fa una strage stavolta....


Mi viene l’ansia pensando a tutta quella gente sotto le bombe ed anche per i soldati di entrambe le parti. Siamo nel 2022 e bisogna assistere a sta roba, torniamo indietro di 80 anni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MERCANTILE PANAMENSE SILURATO ED AFFONDATO A LARGO DI ODESSA NEL MAR NERO.
> CI SONO VITTIME TRA L'EQUIPAGGIO DELLA NAVE.*


Prossima passo: Il Panama chiudo il Panama Canal alla Russia. Complimenti!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non credo. Putin vuole vincere



Ho capito...ecco perchè Macron si candiderà come coordinatore degli attacchi Nato,siamo in una botte di ferro !


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MERCANTILE PANAMENSE SILURATO ED AFFONDATO A LARGO DI ODESSA NEL MAR NERO.
> CI SONO VITTIME TRA L'EQUIPAGGIO DELLA NAVE.*



Mi sa che è lo stesso di prima, ovvero un Cargo di proprietà di una società Estone ma battente bandiera Panamense, si dovrebbe chiamare MV Helt

Non avevo visto che avevano già risposto


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> *Il problema vero è come le gestisci queste persone.*
> Settimana scorsa ho dovuto passare la notte alla stazione di Milano centrale e giuro che non ho mai visto così tanto degrado in vita mia. E di stazioni ferroviarie tra Europa e Asia ne ho viste parecchie. Gli Africani comandando letteralmente la zona con la polizia a due passi che fissa il vuoto. È stato qualcosa di surreale.


Eh noi italiani siamo campionissimi in queste cose. Non bastavano gli africani (quelli che vengono qui a fare casino ovviamente). Mettiamoci poi che tutta questa gente dell'est ha le fissazioni per l'alcol e non è al 100% tranquilla. In particolare gli uomini mi preoccupano. Gente che se non gli va bene qualcosa, può sfogarsi in malo modo. Ma questo è un mio punto di vista.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho capito...ecco perchè Macron si candiderà come coordinatore degli attacchi Nato,siamo in una botte di ferro !



In Francia si vota per le presidenziali tra poco. Macron si sta risparmiando pure la campagna elettorale ergendosi a difensore della civiltà.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In Francia si vota per le presidenziali tra poco. Macron si sta risparmiando pure la campagna elettorale ergendosi a difensore della civiltà.


Pare che il popolo non stia apprezzando come si sta comportando e la Le Pen sta risalendo. La candidata repubblicana, invece, è crollata ed è addirittura sotto Melenchon dell'estrema sinistra. La Le Pen ha una grande occasione, se non vince, starà vicinissima all'avversario. Macron non lo vedo tanto amato in Francia.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

*Shock Twitter: "Grazie Putin" tra le prime tendenze.*


----------



## Wetter (3 Marzo 2022)

Lungi da me il difendere Putin ma se c'è uno che in questo momento è più squilibrato del Russo quello è il presidente Ucraino. Putin è stato finora abbastanza chiaro e corretto nel dire quello che vuole e quello che farà con le sue prossime mosse. Se il Presidente dell'Ucraina vorrà continuare fare l'eroe fra qualche giorno saremo qui a contare decine di migliaia di innocenti civili morti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Shock Twitter: "Grazie Putin" tra le prime tendenze.*


Sarà gente con qualche ritardo mentale, poverini.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Shock Twitter: "Grazie Putin" tra le prime tendenze.*


Vabbé fino a ieri Salvini e la Meloni erano tra i più grossi fan di Putin. E' ovvio che ci siano migliaia di elettori che ovviamente tifano per la Russia.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MERCANTILE PANAMENSE SILURATO ED AFFONDATO A LARGO DI ODESSA NEL MAR NERO.
> CI SONO VITTIME TRA L'EQUIPAGGIO DELLA NAVE.*


e questi che fastidio gli davano? una minaccia atomica su..cuba?


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vabbé fino a ieri Salvini e la Meloni erano tra i più grossi fan di Putin. E' ovvio che ci siano migliaia di elettori che ovviamente tifano per la Russia.


La Meloni non è mai stata fan di Putin, è sempre stata iper-atlantista, anche troppo.
I fan erano Berlusconi e Salvini


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Lungi da me il difendere Putin ma se c'è uno che in questo momento è più squilibrato del Russo quello è il presidente Ucraino. Putin è stato finora abbastanza chiaro e corretto nel dire quello che vuole e quello che farà con le sue prossime mosse. Se il Presidente dell'Ucraina vorrà continuare fare l'eroe fra qualche giorno saremo qui a contare decine di migliaia di innocenti civili morti.


Diciamo che memore del genocidio del popolo ucraino durante l'Holodomor ci pensa due volte prima di consegnare la nazione ai russi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*SONO INIZIATI I NEGOZIATI TRA LA DELEGAZIONE UCRAINA E QUELLA RUSSA.*


----------



## unbreakable (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh noi italiani siamo campionissimi in queste cose. Non bastavano gli africani (quelli che vengono qui a fare casino ovviamente). Mettiamoci poi che tutta questa gente dell'est ha le fissazioni per l'alcol e non è al 100% tranquilla. In particolare gli uomini mi preoccupano. Gente che se non gli va bene qualcosa, può sfogarsi in malo modo. Ma questo è un mio punto di vista.


speranza & c non vedono l'ora di riempire gli hub vaccinali con la quarta dose grazie ai profughi


----------



## unbreakable (3 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io pagherei di tasca per sentire i primi 30 secondi della conversazione tra Macron e Putin .
> 
> "Ciao Vlad, come stai? Tutto bene? Che tempo fa oggi a Mosca? L'altra volta mi hai preso per il cul0 eh"



non so ma nonriesco a fare a meno di pensare anapoleone..per me i francesi hanno un senso di colpa storico..
per il resto non vedo nessun capo europeo essere un decisionista in politica militare..ho molto timore che se putin vuole allargarsi ..riuscirebbero a non combinare niente tra johnson macron von der leyne scholz e compagnia canatante


----------



## wildfrank (3 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Il problema vero è come le gestisci queste persone.
> Settimana scorsa ho dovuto passare la notte alla stazione di Milano centrale e giuro che non ho mai visto così tanto degrado in vita mia. E di stazioni ferroviarie tra Europa e Asia ne ho viste parecchie. Gli Africani comandando letteralmente la zona con la polizia a due passi che fissa il vuoto. È stato qualcosa di surreale.


Pensare che ho chiesto ad una persona che transita spesso per Milano Centrale, e diceva di non vedere degrado...persona sveglia devo dire


----------



## Wetter (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Diciamo che memore del genocidio del popolo ucraino durante l'Holodomor ci pensa due volte prima di consegnare la nazione ai russi.


Gli scenari possibili a questo punto sono solamente due:

1) La Nato viene in aiuto dell'Ucraina, schierando truppe e combattendo per ricacciare l'invasione; a quel punto si passerebbe ad una vera e propria guerra mondiale, con due fazioni ben distinte ed un possibile epilogo "nucleare".

2) La Nato rimane a guardare e lascia combattere Russi Vs Ucraini, con probabile catastrofe Ucraina e morte di migliaia di Civili.

Penso che non possa essere messo sul piatto della bilancia il rischio di entrare in un conflitto mondiale anche perchè l'Ucraina non fa parte nemmeno della Nato. Escludendo quindi la prima opzione al Presidente Ucraino non resta che combattere oppure arrendersi; date le forze in gioco solo un pazzo propenderebbe per combattere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Gli scenari possibili a questo punto sono solamente due:
> 
> 1) La Nato viene in aiuto dell'Ucraina, schierando truppe e combattendo per ricacciare l'invasione; a quel punto si passerebbe ad una vera e propria guerra mondiale, con due fazioni ben distinte ed un possibile epilogo "nucleare".
> 
> ...



3) Le sanzioni esasperano il popolo russo e il protrarsi della guerra in Ucraina causa una rivolta che fa cadere Putin.


----------



## Wetter (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 3) Le sanzioni esasperano il popolo russo e il protrarsi della guerra in Ucraina causa una rivolta che fa cadere Putin.


Putin non permetterà mai che questa guerra duri a lungo. Basterebbe una settimana di bombardamenti sulle principali città Ucraine per avere la resa definitiva.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Putin non permetterà mai che questa guerra duri a lungo. Basterebbe una settimana di bombardamenti sulle principali città Ucraine per avere la resa definitiva.


Certo, infatti adesso sta giocando a Risiko per questo la fa durare.
Kharkiv è distrutta completamente, se pensate sul serio che stiano ritardando la vittoria siete fuori strada.
Può inasprire i bombardamenti, ma non cambierà molto, una città distrutta è ancora più difendibile dalla guerriglia urbana. Perderà ancora più la faccia internazionalmente nel caso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Putin non permetterà mai che questa guerra duri a lungo. Basterebbe una settimana di bombardamenti sulle principali città Ucraine per avere la resa definitiva.



nel 2022 quando tutto il mondo ha in mano un cellulare ed è connesso con il mondo live, bombardare indistintamente città e civili non mi sembra una grande idea- Altrimenti finiscono tutti in galera per crimini di guerra.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Shock Twitter: "Grazie Putin" tra le prime tendenze.*



Sto peggio di domenica, quando hanno citato il nucleare i politici: ora ho la piena consapevolezza che l'umanità è scema ed incapace di ragionare con raziocinio, ma deve totalmente perseguire le sue ambizioni culturali per partito preso, riducendole ad una semplice componente di tifo. Meglio, penso che mi porterà meno empatia verso molti avvenimenti futuri.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La Meloni non è mai stata fan di Putin, è sempre stata iper-atlantista, anche troppo.
> I fan erano Berlusconi e Salvini


"Putin difende i valori europei e l'identità cristiana" Giorgia Meloni


----------



## Wetter (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo, infatti adesso sta giocando a Risiko per questo la fa durare.
> Kharkiv è distrutta completamente, se pensate sul serio che stiano ritardando la vittoria siete fuori strada.
> Può inasprire i bombardamenti, ma non cambierà molto, una città distrutta è ancora più difendibile dalla guerriglia urbana. Perderà ancora più la faccia internazionalmente nel caso.


Ma quale Risiko, sta cercando di "demilitarizzare" l'Ucraina evitando il più possibile la perdita di innocenti vite umane. Anche oggi ha fatto l'ennesima dichiarazione dove chiede di far lasciare agli stranieri il paese. Ovviamente non sto dicendo che sia una brava persona, anzi...però se iniziasse un bombardamento a tappeto di Kiev ci sarebbe ben poco da fare per il presidente Ucraino.


----------



## Baba (3 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Gli scenari possibili a questo punto sono solamente due:
> 
> 1) La Nato viene in aiuto dell'Ucraina, schierando truppe e combattendo per ricacciare l'invasione; a quel punto si passerebbe ad una vera e propria guerra mondiale, con due fazioni ben distinte ed un possibile epilogo "nucleare".
> 
> ...


Se la Nato dovesse entrare in guerra l’unica certezza è che l’aggiornamento continuo sul numero di civili morti sparirebbe come per magia, così come tutte quelle storie strappa lacrime sulle povere famiglie distrutte.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Putin difende i valori europei e l'identità cristiana" Giorgia Meloni


L'unica fonte di quella frase che gira è gayburg, probabilmente è un fake.
E comunque, è un'affermazione che un paio di anni fa ci poteva stare


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Putin non permetterà mai che questa guerra duri a lungo. Basterebbe una settimana di bombardamenti sulle principali città Ucraine per avere la resa definitiva.



Si, ma le sanzioni non è che finiscono..


----------



## Wetter (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> nel 2022 quando tutto il mondo ha in mano un cellulare ed è connesso con il mondo live, bombardare indistintamente città e civili non mi sembra una grande idea- Altrimenti finiscono tutti in galera per crimini di guerra.


Tu correresti questo rischio con un Putin come avversario? io sinceramente non lo sfiderei cosi a brutto muso..


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Shock Twitter: "Grazie Putin" tra le prime tendenze.*


Prendere posizione in chi combatte una guerra è una battaglia persa e nessuno ha ragione. Però per me, chi appoggia questa follia di Putin, non è peggio di chi appoggia le follie del presidente cinese, che dai media, specie il TG1, è stato preso d'esempio in vari servizi di Giovanna Botteri. Parere mio, ovviamente.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'unica fonte di quella frase che gira è gayburg, probabilmente è un fake.
> E comunque, è un'affermazione che un paio di anni fa ci poteva stare


Sì sì per carità...se tiro fuori dei quote dei 5stelle c'è da veramente da piangere


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Putin difende i valori europei e l'identità cristiana" Giorgia Meloni


La classe politica italiana mi fa schifo, ma questa caccia alle streghe è idiota.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Tu correresti questo rischio con un Putin come avversario? io sinceramente non lo sfiderei cosi a brutto muso..



potrebbero fare all-in, in alcune città come Mariupol e Kirckhiv stanno bombardando anche aree civili. Però diciamo che i bombardamenti a tappeto delle città è qualcosa di estremamente difficile oggi. Tutti hanno in mano uno smartphone, uno strumento molto più potente di un Kalasnhikov.


----------



## Wetter (3 Marzo 2022)

Comunque il succo del mio discorso vuole essere uno solo: il mondo ancora non è pronto a vedere il blocco Nato così "vicino" all'Ex URSS. Se non si vuole compromettere l'equilibrio MONDIALE è bene non fare il passo più lungo della gamba. Magari tra 10/15 anni quando ci sarà un successore di Putin più "progressista" potranno ripartire i discorsi, ma attualmente temo che l'Ucraina dovrà accontentarsi di quello che è riuscita ad ottenere finora. Altrimenti fra qualche settimana saremo a qui a contare decine di migliaia di innocenti vittime, o nella peggiore delle ipotesi saremo qui a parlare di Terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Comunque il succo del mio discorso vuole essere uno solo: il mondo ancora non è pronto a vedere il blocco Nato così "vicino" all'Ex URSS. Se non si vuole compromettere l'equilibrio MONDIALE è bene non fare il passo più lungo della gamba. Magari tra 10/15 anni quando ci sarà un successore di Putin più "progressista" potranno ripartire i discorsi, ma attualmente temo che l'Ucraina dovrà accontentarsi di quello che è riuscita ad ottenere finora. Altrimenti fra qualche settimana saremo a qui a contare decine di migliaia di innocenti vittime, o nella peggiore delle ipotesi saremo qui a parlare di Terza guerra mondiale.


L'equilibrio mondiale lo ha già rotto Putin, finché ci sarà lui non si tornerà indietro, il clima sarà sempre teso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO:

Stiamo iniziando a parlare con i rappresentanti russi. Questi i nostri punti chiave: 

1. Cessate il fuoco immediato.
2. Armistizio.
3. Corridoi umanitari per l'allontanamento di civili da villaggi e città distrutti o costantemente bombardati.*


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO:
> 
> Stiamo iniziando a parlare con i rappresentanti russi. Questi i nostri punti chiave:
> 
> ...


Hanno anche detto che l'integrità territoriale ucraine è non negoziabile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Hanno anche detto che l'integrità territoriale ucraine è non negoziabile



Allora buonanotte,possono anche tornare a casa e fare un'altra conta dei morti.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La classe politica italiana mi fa schifo, ma questa caccia alle streghe è idiota.


Idiota tienitelo per te grazie


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Idiota tienitelo per te grazie


Idiota è la caccia alle streghe, non era rivolto a te


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Idiota è la caccia alle streghe, non era rivolto a te


@fabri47 non insulta mai


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Idiota tienitelo per te grazie


Non mi riferivo a te, ma al fenomeno in sé. Gente sui social che scrive cose tipo "eh Salvini e Berlusconi si sono fatti la foto con Putin, non dimenticatelo".


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo a te, ma al fenomeno in sé. Gente sui social che scrive cose tipo "eh Salvini e Berlusconi si sono fatti la foto con Putin, non dimenticatelo".


ok ti chiedo scusa, è che sto qua dai tempi di forumfree e non ho mai insultato nessuno nemmeno una volta


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo a te, ma al fenomeno in sé. Gente sui social che scrive cose tipo "eh Salvini e Berlusconi si sono fatti la foto con Putin, non dimenticatelo".


Non si offende nessuno se diciamo che la classe politica ha toccato livelli bassissimi.
Ma non lo avevamo già visto col covid?


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

al tg1 hanno mostrato la troupe che è stata arrestata in diretta durante il collegamento.
poi sono stati liberati...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si offende nessuno se diciamo che la classe politica ha toccato livelli bassissimi.
> Ma non lo avevamo già visto col covid?


Su questo credo siamo tutti assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> al tg1 hanno mostrato la troupe che è stata arrestata in diretta durante il collegamento.
> poi sono stati liberati...


Ma in Russia o Ukraina?


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma in Russia o Ukraina?


a Zaporizhzhia vicino a Dnipro

i militari ucraini pensavano fossero sabotatori o spie russe...liberati dopo qualche ora


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



l'ho appena scritto e lo riscrivo ancora. Fare una guerra del genere nel 2022 è roba da pazzi. CI dimentichiamo che in Ucraina ci sono 45 milioni di persone con in mano uno smartphone collegato con il mondo. Una invasione senza finire davanti al tribunale internazionale per crimini di guerra è impossibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> l'ho appena scritto e lo riscrivo ancora. Fare una guerra del genere nel 2022 è roba da pazzi. CI dimentichiamo che in Ucraina ci sono 45 milioni di persone con in mano uno smartphone collegato con il mondo. Una invasione senza finire davanti al tribunale internazionale per crimini di guerra è impossibile.


La guerra è sempre guerra e i morti sono sempre morti ma è normale che questa sia vissuta in modo diverso e non solo per una percezione diversa della situazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*GOVERNO UCRAINO: SAREBBE OPPORTUNA LA PRESENZA DELL'ONU O DI ALTRE NAZIONI OCCIDENTALI ALLE NEGOZIAZIONI. *


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La guerra è sempre guerra e i morti sono sempre morti ma è normale che questa sia vissuta in modo diverso e non solo per una percezione diversa della situazione.



certo, ma le guerre del passato ci venivano raccontate con qualche giornalista sparso sul campo. Anche per i tribunali era molto difficile raccogliere prove per eventuali crimini di guerra. Oggi qualsiasi cosa succede, in qualsiasi strada, piazza, città, paese, sarà sempre documentata con telecamere di smartphone puntate, streaming, live facebook, twitter, youtube che fanno il giro del mondo in pochi secondi. E' un fattore "nuovo" e determinante in una guerra moderna, 45 milioni di smartphone sono molto più potenti di 45 milioni di fucili.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

le sanzioni stanno dando i loro frutti

si deve continuare a mio avviso

sanzioni come non ci fosse un domani...emarginazione da tutti i contesti dei russi...sport musica cinema ecc..propaganda per cercare di svegliare i russi..creare malcontento tensioni e crepe a tutti i livelli

o si continua su questa strada o l'intervento militare..terze vie non ce ne stanno


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *GOVERNO UCRAINO: SAREBBE OPPORTUNA LA PRESENZA DELL'ONU O DI ALTRE NAZIONI OCCIDENTALI ALLE NEGOZIAZIONI. *


.


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *GOVERNO UCRAINO: SAREBBE OPPORTUNA LA PRESENZA DELL'ONU O DI ALTRE NAZIONI OCCIDENTALI ALLE NEGOZIAZIONI. *



Questo è vero sarebbe segno di buona volontà da parte di tutti e magari evitiamo un pò di propaganda (quale che sia il lato della propaganda) perchè alla fine nessuno sa cosa dice la Russia e cosa dice l'Ucraina davvero lì dentro..

Comunque anche loro leggono il forum perchè qualcuno l'aveva scritto ieri


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *GOVERNO UCRAINO: SAREBBE OPPORTUNA LA PRESENZA DELL'ONU O DI ALTRE NAZIONI OCCIDENTALI ALLE NEGOZIAZIONI. *


Altre nazioni occidentali =nato. Questi nei comunicati sono dei geni


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Altre nazioni occidentali =nato. Questi nei comunicati sono dei geni


Si ma effettivamente è necessaria la presenza delle nazioni NATO per via delle sanzioni. Potrebbero proporre l'allentamento delle sanzioni in cambio di qualcosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *GOVERNO UCRAINO: SAREBBE OPPORTUNA LA PRESENZA DELL'ONU O DI ALTRE NAZIONI OCCIDENTALI ALLE NEGOZIAZIONI. *


È come quando in una famiglia qualcuno mostra all'esterno gli orrori che si verificano nel quotidiano.
Che si fa ?
E se uno dei familiari vuole scappare da quell'orrore lo si aiuta o si fa finta di nulla?
E il capofamiglia minaccia chiunque si intrometta.

Situazione delicatissima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*ZELENSKY: I COLLOQUI CON PUTIN SONO L'UNICO MODO PER FERMARE LA GUERRA, SONO DISPOSTO AD INCONTRARE PERSONALMENTE IL PRESIDENTE PUTIN ED A TROVARE UN ACCORDO.*


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

comunque gli oligarchi si stanno distanziando eh..oltre al caso che avete riportato voi del tizio che ha messo la taglia ci sono i 2 che postai io ieri..e mettiamoci anche Abramovich che anche se piu leggermente si sta muovendo

e presumo che anche Usmanov stiano iniziando a girare abbondantemente le palle..


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY: I COLLOQUI CON PUTIN SONO L'UNICO MODO PER FERMARE LA GUERRA, SONO DISPOSTO AD INCONTRARE PERSONALMENTE IL PRESIDENTE PUTIN ED A TROVARE UN ACCORDO.*


Putin starà segnando sul suo taccuino invisibile


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *GOVERNO UCRAINO: SAREBBE OPPORTUNA LA PRESENZA DELL'ONU O DI ALTRE NAZIONI OCCIDENTALI ALLE NEGOZIAZIONI. *


ci sono arrivati...alleluja


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a Zaporizhzhia vicino a Dnipro
> 
> i militari ucraini pensavano fossero sabotatori o spie russe...liberati dopo qualche ora


O forse pensavano di aver messo le mani sull'autore di quel servizio filo russo di un mesetto fa. Piuttosto vergognoso e fazioso. Smascherato, ritradotto e segnalato dalla buona Olga


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le sanzioni stanno dando i loro frutti
> 
> si deve continuare a mio avviso
> 
> ...


i russi sono in tutto il mondo non solo in Russia, qualcuno potrebbe perdere la brocca e sgozzare qualche italiano...
negli USA possono comprare armi facilmente...così giusto per dire...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY: I COLLOQUI CON PUTIN SONO L'UNICO MODO PER FERMARE LA GUERRA, SONO DISPOSTO AD INCONTRARE PERSONALMENTE IL PRESIDENTE PUTIN ED A TROVARE UN ACCORDO.*


.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i russi sono in tutto il mondo non solo in Russia , qualcuno potrebbe perdere la brocca e sgozzare qualche italiano...
> così giusto per dire...


ecchissene frega..anche i terroristi sono ovunque ma non per questo non si combattono

direi che è meglio prendersi questo rischio che qualche missile...


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *GOVERNO UCRAINO: SAREBBE OPPORTUNA LA PRESENZA DELL'ONU O DI ALTRE NAZIONI OCCIDENTALI ALLE NEGOZIAZIONI. *


se non sbaglio si era offerto un certo Salvini


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecchissene frega..anche i terroristi sono ovunque ma non per questo non si combattono
> 
> direi che è meglio prendersi questo rischio che qualche missile...


più continui e più è sicuro succedano reazioni.

tu pensa se ti trovi tranquillo e qualcuno ti rovina la vita perchè il premier italiano ha fatto qualcosa di sbagliato.
senza neanche averlo votato...


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> più continui e più è sicuro succedano reazioni.
> 
> tu pensa se ti trovi tranquillo e qualcuno ti rovina la vita perchè il premier italiano ha fatto qualcosa di sbagliato.


e allora c'è l'intervento militare

ma a mio avviso è giusto insistere ancora un pò su questa strada


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e allora c'è l'intervento militare
> 
> ma a mio avviso è giusto insistere ancora un pò su questa strada


per me meglio il compromesso convincendo gli ucraini, tanto il risultato la Russia lo otterrà e più vai avanti peggio sarà.
rischi di fare come Israele che gli arabi per non dare poche terre poi in guerra ne hanno perse molto di più
ciò che prendi in guerra non viene più ridato se sei vincitore

in Crimea e nel Donbass separatista hanno fatto un referendum...lo riconoscano
non hanno votato con i fucili puntati...la gente ha scelto quello realmente


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY: I COLLOQUI CON PUTIN SONO L'UNICO MODO PER FERMARE LA GUERRA, SONO DISPOSTO AD INCONTRARE PERSONALMENTE IL PRESIDENTE PUTIN ED A TROVARE UN ACCORDO.*


Ha coraggio.. io non vorrei mai incontrare un ex-membro del kgb 8° dan di judo pure se ha 70 anni ne starei alla larga


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per me meglio il compromesso convincendo gli ucraini, tanto il risultato la Russia lo otterrà e più vai avanti peggio sarà.
> rischi di fare come Israele che gli arabi per non dare poche terre poi in guerra ne hanno perse molto di più
> 
> in Crimea e nel Donbass separatista hanno fatto un referendum...lo riconoscano


ah il compromesso è meglio si...ma se quello vuole tutta l'Ucraina che compromesso vuoi fare? 

se si trovano sarebbe la cosa migliore ovvio..ma ragionavo nella situazione di stallo attuale


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per me meglio il compromesso convincendo gli ucraini, tanto il risultato la Russia lo otterrà e più vai avanti peggio sarà.
> rischi di fare come Israele che gli arabi per non dare poche terre poi in guerra ne hanno perse molto di più
> 
> in Crimea e nel Donbass separatista hanno fatto un referendum...lo riconoscano
> non hanno votato con i fucili puntati...la gente ha scelto quello realmente


Ma secondo me Putin vuole anche Kherson e Zaporizhzhia e unire le due regioni.. in questi giorni questo è quello che sta cercando di fare al sud


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ah il compromesso è meglio si...ma se quello vuole tutta l'Ucraina che compromesso vuoi fare?
> 
> se si trovano sarebbe la cosa migliore ovvio..ma ragionavo nella situazione di stallo attuale


e gli altri stati lo devono convincere, ma poi come si può pensare che tornino ad essere Ucraina come se niente fosse ?
puoi decidere se autonomia o Russia come la Crimea, ma la stessa Russia in Donbass non li ha annessi come la Crimea

magari con il tempo le ferite si rimarginano e cambia la situazione, potrebbero fare un secondo referendum per tornare Ucraina, ma adesso è impossibile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque gli oligarchi si stanno distanziando eh..oltre al caso che avete riportato voi del tizio che ha messo la taglia ci sono i 2 che postai io ieri..e mettiamoci anche Abramovich che anche se piu leggermente si sta muovendo
> 
> e presumo che anche Usmanov stiano iniziando a girare abbondantemente le palle..



Quelli che ormai vivono fuori dalla Russia  
E poi colpendo questi,praticamente fornisci un mezzo assist a vladimiro,dato che da anni cercava di fare fuori quelli "ostili" e tenersi solamente quelli a lui molto vicini


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

*Dario Fabbri di Limes a La7: "Le parole di Lavrov, che sono di parte, riguardo il tentennamento ucraino ci segnala che gli USA sono a loro modo dentro il negoziato...Gli americani temono che gli ucraini si accordino da solo con i russi e, dunque, resa totale".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dario Fabbri di Limes a La7: "Le parole di Lavrov, che sono di parte, riguardo il tentennamento ucraino ci segnala che gli USA sono a loro modo dentro il negoziato...Gli americani temono che gli ucraini si accordino da solo con i russi e, dunque, resa totale".*


Per me è assolutamente una ricostruzione credibile, al di là di chi lo dice. A questo punto, se confermato, viene smentito chi afferma che "Biden non fa nulla".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me è assolutamente una ricostruzione credibile, al di là di chi lo dice. A questo punto, se confermato, viene smentito chi afferma che "*Biden non fa nulla".*



Quando lo svegliano con l'elettroshock qualcosa fa. E fa gli interessi americani a discapito degli interessi europei.
In questo fa anche troppo  
mentre per risolvere il conflitto...meglio lasciar perdere

p.s è sparito un mio messaggio


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ma quale Risiko, sta cercando di "demilitarizzare" l'Ucraina evitando il più possibile la perdita di innocenti vite umane. Anche oggi ha fatto l'ennesima dichiarazione dove chiede di far lasciare agli stranieri il paese. Ovviamente non sto dicendo che sia una brava persona, anzi...però se iniziasse un bombardamento a tappeto di Kiev ci sarebbe ben poco da fare per il presidente Ucraino.


Se accetta di demilitarizzare anche la Russia ci può stare


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dario Fabbri di Limes a La7: "Le parole di Lavrov, che sono di parte, riguardo il tentennamento ucraino ci segnala che gli USA sono a loro modo dentro il negoziato...Gli americani temono che gli ucraini si accordino da solo con i russi e, dunque, resa totale".*


Ma se così vogliono bene, basta che la finiamo


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando lo svegliano con l'elettroshock qualcosa fa. E fa gli interessi americani a discapito degli interessi europei.
> In questo fa anche troppo
> mentre per risolvere il conflitto...meglio lasciar perdere
> 
> p.s è sparito un mio messaggio


Chissà cosa scateneranno gli USA, dopo che tutto questo finisce a favore dei russi. A me pare che Biden (o meglio i dem che gli stanno dietro) voglia fare seriamente guerra a Putin, basti vedere che mesi fa di punto in bianco lo ha chiamato assassino. E, se ricordate, prima dell'elezione di Trump 5 anni fa, si diceva che in caso di vittoria di Hillary Clinton ci sarebbe stata una guerra fredda.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

*Putin a Macron: "Via tutti gli stranieri dall'Ucraina"*

Non so se questa news è già stata riportata.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dario Fabbri di Limes a La7: "Le parole di Lavrov, che sono di parte, riguardo il tentennamento ucraino ci segnala che gli USA sono a loro modo dentro il negoziato...Gli americani temono che gli ucraini si accordino da solo con i russi e, dunque, resa totale".*



Leggo Limes da anni, Fabbri si legge volentieri e di Usa ha fatto sempre analisi accurate e oggettive, anche se estremamente prolisso . Sperando che in TV non diventi come il Burioni di turno..


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando lo svegliano con l'elettroshock qualcosa fa. E fa gli interessi americani a discapito degli interessi europei.
> In questo fa anche troppo
> mentre per risolvere il conflitto...meglio lasciar perdere
> 
> *p.s è sparito un mio messaggio *



A stato Anonymous.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me Putin vuole anche Kherson e Zaporizhzhia e unire le due regioni.. in questi giorni questo è quello che sta cercando di fare al sud
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1889


Secondo me Putin vuole tutta la fascia costiera ucraina e ricongiungere anche la Transinistria.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

*Putin:"stiamo lottando contro neonazisti e mercenari"*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

*Discorso di Putin su La7 in diretta.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin:"stiamo lottando contro neonazisti e mercenari"*


Questo ormai sembra ridotto peggio di Hitler per quanto riguarda le sue motivazioni di guerra


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

*Putin:*_* "Russia e Ucraina unico popolo. 5 milioni di rubli per tutti i feriti. Anche soldati che non hanno potuto continuare il servizio, diaria mensile come prevede la legge come le truppe che stanno partecipando in questa spedizione. Si sta combattendo per la pace e per denazificare e demilitalizzare la zona. Ricorderemo tutti, commemoreremo tutti coloro che sono caduti in questa operazione".*_


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

*Putin ha anche aggiunto: "Nessuno può minacciarci".*


----------

